# Smackdown Spoilers 4/30/10



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



CM12Punk said:


> * Kofi Kingston b. Chris Jericho


This Pleases me 



> * Cody Rhodes b. John Morrison


 This Displeases me :sad:


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

* Cody Rhodes b. John Morrison

This is pretty huge. Morrison has had clean pinfall victories over Swagger and Punk who are the two top heels of the brand. Just seems like a very odd decision. Probably a decent match though.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



perro said:


> This Pleases me
> 
> This Displeases me :sad:


I dont know why having Chris Jericho lose to Kofi Botchston pleases you. Kofi is garbage, and Jericho needs to stop losing clean..


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

wonder if punk v rey is going to continue


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

rhodes beat morrison??

YES, bout time. rhodes can talk and his wrestling skills are better


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> I dont know why having Chris Jericho lose to Kofi Botchston pleases you. Kofi is garbage, and Jericho needs to stop losing clean..


Kofi Kingston is one of the best prospects the wwe has, and his botching has been exaggerated to a ridiculous extent

Jericho knows his place in wrestling is to put people over now


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> I dont know why having Chris Jericho lose to Kofi Botchston pleases you. Kofi is garbage, and Jericho needs to stop losing clean..


That's kinda his job as a heel. To lose cleanly to faces.

What, did you think he's supposed to lose by other guy cheating???


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

They better not try to push Kofi over Christian.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> I dont know why having Chris Jericho lose to Kofi Botchston pleases you. Kofi is garbage, and Jericho needs to stop losing clean..


I get where you're coming from with this but as a heel it is Jericho's job to make face's look good...but he does seem to do it more than most. Which really should mean we give him more credit for being willing to do it consistently, but sometimes I think it's better to be a bit more selective about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> They better not try to push Kofi over Christian.


You know they will.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> They better not try to push Kofi over Christian.


Why not push both? *shrugs*


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> They better not try to push Kofi over Christian.


I have a feeling that they might do just that.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks like they're already getting the new draftees over, nice to see Kofi getting established as a name on Smackdown and Rhodes picking up a big win by denying Morrison a fond farewell.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Cody Rhodes back without explanation?

Fine by me. He's a better wrestler AND a better mic worker than Morrison. Wouldn't mind if he took the Intercontinental Title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Cody Rhodes back without explanation?
> 
> Fine by me. He's a better wrestler AND a better mic worker than Morrison. Wouldn't mind if he took the Intercontinental Title.


Supplemental draft.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I better see Christian in the Main Event or its gonna be hell to pay!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I better see Christian in the Main Event or its gonna be hell to pay!


There really is no excuse now if he isn't. I'm not a fan by any stretch of the imagination but if he isn't pushed into the ME and at least given a decent shot at the belt then there something stinky behind the scenes.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Cody Rhodes back without explanation?
> 
> Fine by me. *He's a better wrestler* AND a better mic worker than Morrison. Wouldn't mind if he took the Intercontinental Title.


*WHAT!?*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

ummm.. looks like we have our first Edge and Christian encounter since Backlash, folks *marks the fuck out*

Don't know why they are doing this now, but I'll take it


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> Edge is out to the ring for a promo. He thanks the fans and says he doesn't want to go to Raw. Christian comes out and they have a moment. Christian calls Edge a liar. Edge plays dumb at first but finally says Christian is right - he can't wait to go to Raw. They brawl and Edge runs away.


Woohoo! Cummin on me panties!!

Looks like Edge is a heel again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, so Edge is definately a heel now. 

Now why are they doing this AFTER Edge leaves? Either way, Edge running away from Christian seems like a good sign. Who knows, though. This is WWE.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

> Edge is out to the ring for a promo. He thanks the fans and says he doesn't want to go to Raw. Christian comes out and they have a moment. Christian calls Edge a liar. Edge plays dumb at first but finally says Christian is right - he can't wait to go to Raw. They brawl and Edge runs away.


This Reeks of Awesomeness


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Woohoo! Cummin on me panties!!


1 night on Smackdown and PS Hayes is already delivering the goods with Christian


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Kofi beating Jericho?
Cody beating Morrison?
A Christian/Edge confrontation?

Shit this sounds like a must see Smackdown already.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

what is the point of the confrontation if theyre now going to be on sepearate brands???


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> what is the point of the confrontation if theyre now going to be on sepearate brands???


To solidify Edge as a heel and give Christian some momentum by having him stand up to the Smackdown fans.



> WWE Women's Champion Beth Phoenix & Kelly Kelly b. Michelle McCool & Layla


Awww crap that's it?.. No Swagger-Christian or Punk-Christian interaction makes me cry like a little girl.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> what is the point of the confrontation if theyre now going to be on sepearate brands???


Good question. Could serve several purposes.

1. Solidify the Edge heel turn by having him turn his back his former "brand"
2. Give CC instant cred and momentum by having him make his SD debut by calling out, fighting, and chasing off the shows former top talent.
3. Cause why the fuck not, it's Edge and Christian

I think it's a mixture of all 3


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

why does ANYONE question an Edge and Christian segment?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

so it's written in stone, edge and orton fued.

DO NOT SCREW THIS UP WWE WRITERS


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> * Dolph Ziggler comes out and cuts a promo about what he did to Hornswoggle on Raw on Monday.
> 
> * We go backstage to an interview with Matt Hardy. WWE Intercontinental Champion Drew McIntyre takes him out.
> 
> * JTG puts himself over in a promo.


More News


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ddog121 said:


> why does ANYONE question an Edge and Christian segment?


The only thing I'm questioning is why they didn't keep Edge and do a fued between them to make Christian a main eventer before he goes for the belt. If he does, which isn't a BIG stretch with this SmackDown! line up. That booking decision was very...strange.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

Lots of promos on this show, guess that can be a good thing. Should help to establish the new roster. 

I assume the show will end with Mysterio/Punk interaction and the masked man, possibly the unmasking even.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Where's MVP? Superstars AGAIN?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

This looks like it'll be a great Smackdown. I'm glad Edge is heel again, even though I didn't hate his face run like most others did, he really is a better heel. Christian confronting him should be awesome and I'm glad to see that Smackdown will be pushing him. I'm surprised there's no Punk, Swagger or Show though, of course, the spoilers probably aren't over yet.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> * CM Punk come outs and is interrupted by MVP. The Straight Edge Society beats down MVP. Rey Mysterio comes out for the save. Teddy Long comes out and sets up Rey Mysterio & MVP vs. CM Punk vs. Luke Gallows. The match is up now.


An MVP sighting! Interesting feud if it were to happen, or they may bring up MVP's criminal past and "convert" him to the Straight Edge ways.


----------



## fixer696 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> I dont know why having Chris Jericho lose to Kofi Botchston pleases you. Kofi is garbage, and Jericho needs to stop losing clean..


i believe his name is Kofi Johnston


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

This makes me wonder even more why MVP ever left Smackdown. Clearly Smackdown knows how to use him and Raw doesn’t. MVP looks like he’ll be getting a much deserved push too. Jeez, Smackdown is pushing MVP, Christian, Cody Rhodes and Kofi Kingston, I’m pumped.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> An MVP sighting! Interesting feud if it were to happen, or they may bring up MVP's criminal past and "convert" him to the Straight Edge ways.


And just like that it seems MVP is no longer being misused.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd like to see MVP join the Society, but don't insert him into the fued as Rey's partner or something, just don't.

MVP could use a new direction. Plus, he's a black guy, he's got to look good bald, lol.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> I dont know why having Chris Jericho lose to Kofi Botchston pleases you. Kofi is garbage, and Jericho needs to stop losing clean..


It's called putting over young talent quit complaining because your favorite lost.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

jtg on the mic and putting himself over

ziggler on the mic and talking what he did

whoever said smackdown got depleted will eat their words, a lot of stars are gonna be made on smackdown.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

And they say that PS Hayes was Racist, He's already using the black talent better than raw!


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

MVP started his run on Raw by confronting Randy Orton when he was champion, hopefully it turns out better this go around.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Onmi said:


> And they say that PS Hayes was Racist, He's already using the black talent better than raw!


Lol. So friggin true.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I love it! Everytime there is a draft, Smackdown gets all sorts of awesome. Happened last year too!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Onmi said:


> And they say that PS Hayes was Racist, He's already using the black talent better than raw!


He also made Booker world champion.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> * Rey Mysterio & MVP b. CM Punk & Luke Gallows. After the match, the guy in the hood (Alex Riley) attacks Mysterio during the post-match celebration.


Not Mercury after all.

I'm not sure if this is just a random win for MVP to give him momentum or if he's gonna feud with Punk.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

so it is alex riley, NNNNNNNIIIIICEEEEEE

the dude is a monster on the mic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alex Riley, eh? Evo will be pleased.

I'm interested in seeing how he does.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Wait Riley? The FCW champion, the dude with the jock gimmick?

Huh... now I don't know which gimmick I hate more (Kayfabe wise) I actually think Straight Edge is a step up


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Alex Riley, eh? Evo will be pleased.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing how he does.


he's better than the miz on the mic and you know i'm a huge miz fan.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Didn't Riley just win the FCW title not long ago? I guess he'll be dropping it soon.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Onmi said:


> And they say that PS Hayes was Racist, He's already using the black talent better than raw!


I've always known that to be a bullshit rumor due to the fact that D'Lo Brown has stated that Hayes is the farthest thing from racist. He even says they kidded around and said that Hayes thought he was black lol...



> Edge is out to the ring for a promo. He thanks the fans and says he doesn't want to go to Raw. Christian comes out and they have a moment. Christian calls Edge a liar. Edge plays dumb at first but finally says Christian is right - he can't wait to go to Raw. They brawl and Edge runs away.


This is what the hell im talking about right here...keep this going Hayes...


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Didn't Riley just win the FCW title not long ago? I guess he'll be dropping it soon.


Well, Tyler Rex also debuted in ECW as the FCW Champion and he wrestled in both ECW(well he made like two appearances..) and FCW as well.



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I've always known that to be a bullshit rumor due to the fact that D'Lo Brown has stated that Hayes is the farthest thing from racist. He even says they kidded around and said that Hayes thought he was black lol...


Wasn't he legit suspended without pay with the company or something?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



jjapples said:


> I get where you're coming from with this but as a heel it is Jericho's job to make face's look good...but he does seem to do it more than most. Which really should mean we give him more credit for being willing to do it consistently, but sometimes I think it's better to be a bit more selective about it.





BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> I dont know why having Chris Jericho lose to Kofi Botchston pleases you. Kofi is garbage, and Jericho needs to stop losing cle


He does it more than most because he's that damn good. He can easily trend between midcard feud to tag title feud to upper midcard to intercontinetal title to jobbing to someone like JTG then back to maineventing Wrestlemania. He has the mic skills to retain any heat and/or momentum lost by frequent jobbing. How many other superstars can do that? Punk perhaps, but not many others. More workers need to be like Jericho, not the other way around.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Like Jericho said at Extreme Rules "You're nuts if you think one loss will throw him off track"


----------



## livin on da edge (Feb 26, 2010)

so edge is still face cause he put over the fans right?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Is the Smackdown tapings done? It's been a while.



livin on da edge said:


> so edge is still face cause he put over the fans right?


he put over the fans but ended up admitting that he wants nothing more than to move over to Raw, in which case Christian steps up for the Smackdown fans. So Edge is likely a heel now.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Onmi said:


> And they say that PS Hayes was Racist, He's already using the black talent better than raw!


for the last fuckign time

hes not racist hes just a ******


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Is the Smackdown tapings done? It's been a while.


They can't have SES/MVP/Rey close the show..can they? It's fine if that closes, but no appearance by Big Show or the brand champion Swagger seems odd.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

stop it with the race stuff lets all be happy that smackdown started off on the right foot with younger talent getting pushed


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

el dandy said:


> They can't have SES/MVP/Rey close the show..can they? It's fine if that closes, but no appearance by Big Show or the brand champion Swagger seems odd.


They did tape a vignette for Swagger, I'm not sure. Ending the show with Rey would make sense as he is the #1 face on Smackdown.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh wait



> * World Heavyweight Champion Jack Swagger comes out for a promo. Teddy Long comes out during it to announce the number one contender for the title. Big Show comes out. Show cuts a short promo then knocks Swagger out.


Looks like Show is the Number One Contender after all.


----------



## hellface (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



perro said:


> This Pleases me
> 
> This Displeases me :sad:


the only person Kofi should be beating is chavo and should NEVER be in the same ring as Jericho!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I won't get my hopes up for MVP at all. I remember last year he confronted Randy Orton(Then Champion) and absolutely NOTHING came of it.

Chavo...will he become Vickie (or Horny's) bitch again? Only time will tell.

Cody Rhodes b. John Morrison - Awesome three losses in a row for Morrison. Hopefully Truth turns on him on Raw

Kelly Kelly replacing Mickie? Whatever

Joey Mercury is a drug addict and could never even play a straight edge even on TV. Looking forward to seeing Alex Riley.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Oh wait
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Show is the Number One Contender after all.


when ever big show gets near the main event a puppy dies:sad:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



hellface said:


> the only person Kofi should be beating is chavo and should NEVER be in the same ring as Jericho!


Kofi has beaten Jericho like 3 times


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Big Show has turned a million times.Just like Kane.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

perro said:


> when ever big show gets near the main event a puppy dies:sad:


Swagger could make a name for himself by Gutwrentching Show.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

perro said:


> when ever big show gets near the main event a puppy dies:sad:


Quote for Truth. Why the hell is he getting a title shot? I know Vickie loved to help Big Show out, but now we got Teddy too? Is Big Show turning face for the 100th time or are we going to have a dead crowd when Swagger & Show compete.

Whatever he wont win.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

nocturnalg said:


> Quote for Truth. Why the hell is he getting a title shot? I know Vickie loved to help Big Show out, but now we got Teddy too? Is Big Show turning face for the 100th time or are we going to have a dead crowd when Swagger & Show compete.
> 
> Whatever he wont win.


On Raw when Teddy was talking to Show, show lightened up and said he was happy to be coming to SD! hence, Teddy is high on Big Show.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Onmi said:


> Swagger could make a name for himself by Gutwrentching Show.


he better start roiding now...


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> Quote for Truth. Why the hell is he getting a title shot? I know Vickie loved to help Big Show out, but now we got Teddy too? Is Big Show turning face for the 100th time or are we going to have a dead crowd when Swagger & Show compete.
> 
> Whatever he wont win.


Big Show is pretty over though and Swagger really needs a win against someone like him. They'll then proceed to replay the footage of Swagger powerbombing Show every fucking time in the same vein as Lesnar F5ing Show and Cena FUing Show.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

eh, swagger will probably make big show look decent


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Of course younger guys are going to get pushed with edge and jericho leaving. I dont understand why ppl here are surprised about that.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> Dark Match Main Event:
> 
> * World Heavyweight Champion Jack Swagger vs. Big Show vs. Chris Jericho in a triple threat match for the title. Big Show knocks out Chris Jericho. Swagger hits Show with the belt and covers him to get the win. Show chokeslams Swagger to end the show.


The Show's over.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

perro said:


> he better start roiding now...


OR since anybody can powerbomb anyone he'll just assist him.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Really curious to see what ends up happening with Christian as a result of the assumed momentum he gained tonight. Doesn't look like he'll be tied into a program right away, but that's cool. Hopefully he gets put into the title match at the Fatal 4 Way PPV. I just hope they allow him to add to this new momentum.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



perro said:


> This Pleases me
> 
> This Displeases me :sad:



switch those around and that is what i think.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



bjnelson19705 said:


> switch those around and that is what i think.


Support for Rhodes is Support for Mediocrity


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I knew Big Show would get the shot. I guess I can't be too upset it's not Christian because we ALL know if he had gotten it at this juncture, he'd lose.

Hope he takes the title at Fatal Four Way, that's the easiest way since he doesn't have to beat Swagger, then fueds with Punk, or.....well, anyone as long as he takes the belt. Whoever takes the belt off Swagger though will have instant cred now that he's beaten Randy Orton and is about to slay a giant.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Seems like a soild show

Jericho/Kofi & Rhodes/Morrison should be a fun watch.

Also, it's good to see the former Raw Talent getting established already on Smackdown.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I knew Big Show would get the shot. I guess I can't be too upset it's not Christian because we ALL know if he had gotten it at this juncture, he'd lose.
> 
> Hope he takes the title at Fatal Four Way, that's the easiest way since he doesn't have to beat Swagger, then fueds with Punk, or.....well, anyone as long as he takes the belt. Whoever takes the belt off Swagger though will have instant cred now that he's beaten Randy Orton and is about to slay a giant.


Make that two giants, since Kane is inevitable going to job to Swagger.


----------



## goodboi117 (May 5, 2008)

Looks like things are shaping up after the Draft. Rhodes over Morrison? I wonder if this is clean. Also with like 6 main eventers on Raw where does this leave midcarders like The Miz who are most certainly more ready to main event than Swagger and Kofi?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Make that two giants, since Kane is inevitable going to job to Swagger.


Kane isn't credible though.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Pyro™;8359292 said:


> Kane isn't credible though.


He's still a giant, and he's still gonna job to Swagger at some point.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even know if he will. Not unless it's in the 4 way or something. Kane is rarely around the title scene, and Swagger doesn't need it. He's probably gonna stick to putting over people like Drew Mcintyre or Ziggler. Hell, Kane wasn't even on his show, that shows where he is.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

He doesn't have to be in the title scene to job to Swagger, all it takes is some completely random matchmaking like one of those "pick your poison" things.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I wonder who Swagger will face at Over the Limit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> He doesn't have to be in the title scene to job to Swagger, all it takes is some completely random matchmaking like one of those "pick your poison" things.


Oh, I thought you meant on PPV, because, the thing with jobs is that you can put anyone over anyone, but it doesn't matter if there's no story, like a random match. Case in point, Undertaker jobbing to Kozlov. If that happened in an actual fued, it would've been important.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Alex Riley? Isn't the guy in the hood Joey Mercury? I mean, this picture basically proves it

http://twitpic.com/1hmcfp

Boots, pants, wrist tat, and same tanned head look familiar, don't they? props to Trent Baretta's twitter


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

All I know is that an edge and christian confrontation/promo is enough reason to tune into smackdown this week


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Edge & Christian in the same ring, brawling none the less? Count me there Friday Night Smackdown!


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> Alex Riley? Isn't the guy in the hood Joey Mercury? I mean, this picture basically proves it
> 
> http://twitpic.com/1hmcfp
> 
> Boots, pants, wrist tat, and same tanned head look familiar, don't they? props to Trent Baretta's twitter


I think they're both doing it at different times.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Edge + Christian = mark.

And Alex Riley? I thought it was Kaval.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Supplemental draft.


Yeah, I saw it. I just meant storyline-wise. I thought they would at least re-introduce him with a promo since he was "put out of action."

Also, yes, I'll be VERY pleased if it's Alex Riley. He's an absolute machine on the mic and has improved so much in every aspect of his game. He went from being a guy I really wasn't sure about to a guy that I started going nuts over.

Also, Swagger/Big Show sounds good, especially if Swagger can Gutwrench him. That will be a HUGE way to put Swagger over.

As for Christian, I still see him getting in the main event. Big Show won't last long up there. He never does. If anything, Christian will get his first crack at it at Fatal Fourway.

And I guess Edge is definitely a heel now. Where will this put Chris Jericho and the feud they just had?

SmackDown! is looking great. The draft has really brightened things up over there.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Loving the potential new feuds im seeing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8359486 said:


> Yeah, I saw it. I just meant storyline-wise. I thought they would at least re-introduce him with a promo since he was "put out of action."


Well, keep in mind that these are the vague set of spoilers. The complex ones will give some sort of explanation, the commentators will say that he at least recovered.



> Also, yes, I'll be VERY pleased if it's Alex Riley. He's an absolute machine on the mic and has improved so much in every aspect of his game. He went from being a guy I really wasn't sure about to a guy that I started going nuts over.


Very interested in seeing him then. Sounds good.



> Also, Swagger/Big Show sounds good, especially if Swagger can Gutwrench him. That will be a HUGE way to put Swagger over.


Man, I don't know about that. I'll bet Brock Lesnar could do it but I don't know about Swagger, he just doesn't look big enough. I'd actually mark if that did happen, though.



> As for Christian, I still see him getting in the main event. Big Show won't last long up there. He never does. If anything, Christian will get his first crack at it at Fatal Fourway.


Yeah, Big Show is just there to put Swagger over. I'm hoping Christian does get in the fatal four way match up. If Punk is still fueding with Rey, since they're obvious world title contenders, then they could go with Swagger vs Christian vs Kofi vs Big Show. I doubt Christian would win his first shot, though, regardless of if he does end up with the belt.



> And I guess Edge is definitely a heel now. Where will this put Chris Jericho and the feud they just had?


I can't think of anything Jericho can do other than fued with Morrison, which is kinda sad. The only other thing he could do is maybe is get into the clusterfuckish main event, the only problem is, that puts 6 people in the Raw ME and 4 of them are heels.

I suppose he could tag with Miz? Get Miz a bit more exposure before he wins MITB.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

nice to see Edge and Christian interacting. overall this sounds like it could be a decent show, i'm really excited to see how they work with their potential. there are a lot of guys on smackdown right now who COULD be stars, they just need to be made.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like an amazing edition of Smackdown, also seems like Kofi, Christian, Cody Rhodes, and even MVP are going to be doing alot better on Smackdown then Raw. Also some people should really chill the fuck out about Christian, he'll get his shot just be patient


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Man, I don't know about that. I'll bet Brock Lesnar could do it but I don't know about Swagger, he just doesn't look big enough. I'd actually mark if that did happen, though.


Fuck, I would too. I'm not gonna lie, I would be jumping up and down if that happened.

Swagger is deceptively strong (and deceptively big, as well). Brock Lesnar not only powerbombed Show, but also ran halfway across the ring before he did it. While Lesnar may be a freak of nature, I think Swagger has a reasonable chance. 

Also, you might wanna run over to that RAW thread and erase the spoiler you just posted. 

EDIT: Nevermind, you got it.

Yeah, I'm not sure where Jericho's gonna go from here, though. I mean, it seems like there's little room to work with.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Najm al Din said:


> Sounds like an amazing edition of Smackdown, also seems like Kofi, Christian, Cody Rhodes, and even MVP are going to be doing alot better on Smackdown then Raw. *Also some people should really chill the fuck out about Christian, he'll get his shot just be patient*


Chill the fuck out? This has been the most civilized thread Christian has been discussed in since he came back to the E. Us peeps are actually fucking content for once


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I did erase it but I didn't really consider it a spoiler since everyone already thought he was a heel again. :side:


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Man, I don't know about that. I'll bet Brock Lesnar could do it but I don't know about Swagger, he just doesn't look big enough. I'd actually mark if that did happen, though.


Did you just say that you'd mark out for a potential Swagger moment? 



Pyro™ said:


> I can't think of anything Jericho can do other than fued with Morrison, which is kinda sad. The only other thing he could do is maybe is get into the clusterfuckish main event, the only problem is, that puts 6 people in the Raw ME and 4 of them are heels.


I can see Jericho becoming the "Kane" of Raw, except with more mic time to keep him sufficiently credible.


----------



## torriesthebest (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll wait til next week to see next week's Smackdown and see how they manage the show after using Jericho, Edge & Morrison to put over Christian, Kofi & Rhodes


----------



## J-Sto (Apr 28, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> * Dolph Ziggler comes out and cuts a promo about what he did to Hornswoggle on Raw on Monday.


Terrific. Now my favorite wrestler on the WWE roster is going to get the Chavo treatment. :cuss:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Did you just say that you'd mark out for a potential Swagger moment?


Considering it's a moment in the ring, which is the one area of his performance that I've been repeatedly saying that I like, it shouldn't be that surprising. 

I may hate Swagger, but every wrestler has done something I like, at some point in their career. Everyone except Jeff Hardy, he's literally done nothing I've been even slightly excited by.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd like to see them blow-off the Rey vs. Punk feud at Over The Limit by combining the stips from WM and Extreme Rules. Rey vs. Punk...Punk's hair vs. Rey joining the SES.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think I'll watch Smackdown just for the chance to Edge and Christian in the ring together. 

Smart move putting the new guys over.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm curious as to who got the pin and who got pinned in the Rey/MVP vs Punk/Gallows match.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Christian gets a mild rub from edge before he leaves........okay
Kofi beating Chris Jericho means what exactly??? Oh Thats right hes not on SD anymore so it means nothing just like all his wins have been.
Cody Rhodes beating Morrison has me excited hes an established star.

Big Show gets a shot at the title for what reason???
I really hope Swagger holds the belt for a while, Im thinking 6-9 months at least.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

J-Sto said:


> Terrific. Now my favorite wrestler on the WWE roster is going to get the Chavo treatment. :cuss:


Chavo got moved too so I don't think he's off the hook entirely.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrWalsh said:


> Big Show gets a shot at the title for what reason???
> I really hope Swagger holds the belt for a while, Im thinking 6-9 months at least.


With Undertaker out and Jericho and Edge gone he's the most accomplished wrestler on the brand. It's just gonna be for this month and maybe the Fatal Four Way. Big Show hasn't won a world championship since 2003.

Swagger holding the title for 6 to 9 months is not very likely with the WWE playing hot potato with the belts, especially considering the Money In The Bank reigns have historically always been very short. Besides, Swagger isn't the only person who WWE has here to establish. Frankly, the job has already been accomplished with him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> With Undertaker out and Jericho and Edge gone he's the most accomplished wrestler on the brand. It's just gonna be for this month and maybe the Fatal Four Way. Big Show hasn't won a world championship since 2003.
> 
> Swagger holding the title for 6 to 9 months is not very likely with the WWE playing hot potato with the belts. Besides, Swagger isn't the only person who WWE has here to establish. Frankly, the job has already been accomplished with him.


The ECW championship was considered a championship when he won it. So it would be 2006.

His win against was more credible than Swagger's wins, but he still needs another month or two with title or feuding for title to become a credible main eventer, or else the fans might just forget about him after he loses it and doesn't feud for it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The ECW Championship has a shitty history, was the title for an Indy promotion and it even went defunct in the last month. I don't consider that a world title. When I say world title, I mean a high end world title that's actually considered a big deal. The ECW title isn't a big deal even if it is at least a moderate one. To me, the only time the ECW title was a world title was when RVD was just calling the WWE title the ECW title because he won it at ONS.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That Edge and Christian moment should be good. I hope CM Punk elevates as the head main eventer on Smackdown and eventually becomes a 4 time champion.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

> * We go backstage to an interview with Matt Hardy. WWE Intercontinental Champion Drew McIntyre takes him out.


Always good to see a Matt burial.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

I just wish that Edge and Christian could have given those with the benefit of flash photography an opportunity to capture a pose before they went to seperate brands again.


----------



## tiggercmw20 (Mar 7, 2010)

wow have jericho ever beat kofi


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Why is MVP on SD?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

kiss the stick said:


> Loving the potential new feuds im seeing


For sure, me too.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Good to see that nothing new is going to happen with Chavo as he gets chokeslammbed by Kane durin a promo which solidifys that hes defintley a jobber:agree:


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

The show sounds pretty meh. If for nothing else, the moment between edge/christina should be decent.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

mblonde09 said:


> Why is MVP on SD?


He was drafted in the supplement draft.

Had a feeling Show was going to turn face, and I'm surprised that I actually like it.

I'm wondering if Punk/Rey will continue to Over The Limit, and then have both the stipulations from WM and ER involved or something.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

The Christian & Edge segment alone makes SD worth watching for me.

Jack Swagger vs The Big Show for the WHC? I guess, I'll give it a chance. Hopefully the title match will happen on a random SD episode.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like a good show. Hopefully next week's show won't suffer when all the guys on this one who were drafted to Raw are gone (mainly Edge & Jericho). The World Title feud being Jack Swagger vs. Big Show doesn't fill me with confidence of there not being a short term stumble for Smackdown starting next week, but they have a lot of solid guys on the brand who will hopefully get utilized better with the brand's lower star power. I'll wait and see. I'm not looking forward to Swagger vs. Show at the PPV. It sounds pretty bad. The Swagger/Show feud better be short while they get someone else in place to chase Swagger.

I'm really looking forward to the Edge/Christian segment. It's unfortunate that it'll just be a one-off segment rather than the start of a feud since they're on separate brands.

Kofi/Jericho should be really good, and the main event and Morrison/Rhodes should be decent. I like that they decided to put a few of the new draftees over strong as pretty much all of them have no momentum thanks to how they've been booked on Raw for the last couple months (if not longer).

Speaking of which, I get that Morrison is leaving the brand so it makes sense to have him put someone over on his way out, but Cody Rhodes beating John Morrison is yet another thing that makes Morrison beating Swagger last week make even less sense. That was utterly pointless.

Ziggler cutting a promo on Hornswoggle better not mean those two are going to start a program. McIntyre jumping Hardy again better not mean that feud is continuing. I can't think of one thing they've done with that feud that I've found remotely interesting.

I am, however, glad Rey/Punk looks to be continuing as it has been consistently good. Punk's promo should be good, as should Jericho's farewell address.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

The new SD! looks to be very promising. It feels different with having less star power on the show, and for some reason it feels like they have just the perfect amount to hold their own. 

Also, I'm glad Big Show's in the title scene. It's something different and he's good at promos as a face. Should be interesting.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> I won't get my hopes up for MVP at all. I remember last year he confronted Randy Orton(Then Champion) and absolutely NOTHING came of it.


You know despite how I was doing backflips around my living room cause MVP is back where he belongs 8*D, I thought about the samething of MVP probably just going to drop back down and doing nothing. My fingers are tied and hope that’s not true, I really hope MVP finally get his chance to shine on SD like he did before. 



Pyro™ said:


> The ECW Championship has a shitty history, was the title for an Indy promotion and it even went defunct in the last month. I don't consider that a world title. When I say world title, I mean a high end world title that's actually considered a big deal. The ECW title isn't a big deal even if it is at least a moderate one. To me, the only time the ECW title was a world title was when RVD was just calling the WWE title the ECW title because he won it at ONS.


Don’t forget about the reign of Bobby Lashley and The Big Show too, those were the only times that the ECW title was treated like a true World Heavyweight title. The moment Vince won the strap, it immediately became the prestige of the Divas title.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

In one week Morrison has gone from pinning the World Champion clean, to losing to said World Champion, to losing to Rhodes. Nice.


----------



## The Celtic Prodigy (Mar 2, 2010)

I thought the masked man was Joey Matthews. Looked like him at Extreme Rules


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I will be watching SD just for the Edge and Christian segment.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks awesome match-wise.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

The matches sound good to me. 

Cody over Morrison is one, I'm not a fan of, but Cody needs to comeback strong. Morrison can handle the lost, since he's moving to RAW. 
Big Show as a face is fine with me, 
Chavo still a jobber, but atleast not for the GM's anymore. 
Please Ziggler, kill Hornswoggle and you're the next Rock!!

Edge/Christian sounds like a good segment, hopefully Christian gets a push on SD. He was lost in the suffle on RAW.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

The first post-Draft episode of Smackdown seems to be pretty good. Glad to see that MVP is back and I think he may have a good year ahead of him, his little skit with Punk maybe just a flash in the pan (a la Orton, last year) but this is F'n Smackdown, where he made a name for himself and got pushed solidly. 

Morrison jobbing to Rhodes caught me by surprise at first, but since Morrison is on his way out, he just honored a tradition of jobbing on departure. Jericho jobbing to Kofi didn't surprise me, as he's jobbed to Kofi twice already. Mark my words, Kofi is gonna be huge on Smackdown!

And as for Christian and Edge's in-ring segment, I don't know what to make of it. On one hand, he got a pretty good rub driving out one of the Smackdown brand's biggest stars and then on the other hand, the time old question of "Where does Christian go from here?" enters my mind. He could just as easily become one of the brand's perennial Main Eventers or he could also likely end up with no direction, like what John Morrison suffered last year.

I'm not at all thrilled about The Big Show-Swagger feud, I'm a big fan of both men but I just don't feel to excited for it but then again, I guess it's a little too early to judge.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Sounds good, particularly the Edge/Christian segment. Swagger/Show should be fine, it's probably the best they can go wtih at the moment. Even though Smackdown have no real main eventers on the show at this point in time, at least it means Kofi, Christian, MVP and Cody Rhodes should get chances to shine.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Ok, so Edge is definately a heel now.
> 
> Now why are they doing this AFTER Edge leaves? Either way, Edge running away from Christian seems like a good sign. Who knows, though. This is WWE.


Maybe there's a long-_long_ term plan to build Christian on Smackdown, have him win the 2011 Royal Rumble and challenge heel Edge for the WWE Championship at WrestleMania 27. :side:


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

TKOW said:


> Maybe there's a long-_long_ term plan to build Christian on Smackdown, have him win the 2011 Royal Rumble and challenge heel Edge for the WWE Championship at WrestleMania 27. :side:


It must be nice to dream. *sighs*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds pretty decent.

Jericho jobbing to Kofi on the way out? Fine.

Morrison jobbing to Cody didn't make much sense, Jericho can handle the losses, Morrison probably can't. How the heck has he gone from beating the world champion, to losing a tag gauntlet match, to losing against the champion to losing against Cody Rhodes? My god, it does just seem like creative have no idea what to do with him. Hopefully it picks up on RAW.

I like the Christian/Edge stuff, although it's a little late since Edge is going. Not sure if it's gonna lead anywhere but hey, it's gonna be a nice segment for those who have been dying to see a E & C promo.

Glad to see Punk/Rey is still going on and I'm still liking the masked man stuff, hopefully they debut him soon.

Swagger/Show *sigh* I find Big Show one of the most boring people on the roster. Especially in the ring, so I can't say I'm too excited for this. What exactly gives Show the right to be number one contender? What did he do?

Anyways, the first show of the 'new' Smackdown looks promising. We'll have to see next week to see where they go without the new RAW guys making cameos.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Did WWE replace bookers or something? RAW and SD both look great since the draft.

Swagger over Show clean please, even though it won't happen.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

No Masters makes me upset  I think he is heel again, at the house shows in the UK apparently he was a heel for a few shows.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks promising, though this is the lAST damm time I reader SD spoilers now CC is on SD. I dont know why I do it!

E+C interaction? Nice. No Christian match though? Not a great sign.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Swagger gutwrenching Show would really put him over. That is a pretty immense ask though.... the gutwrench isn't something you can just do from the corner like the Last Ride. Would be a HUGE mark out moment if he did though.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Cody is back! Yayyy. <3

Sounds like a pretty good show, glad to see the new draft picks shaking the show up a little.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

I see Swagger debuting a submission finisher here when he faces Big Show, but a gutwrench would certainly make him look legit. Also, why waste Cody Rhodes' return on a Smackdown? I would of saved his return and made him have more of an impact.


----------



## jamie28 (Jul 2, 2007)

So let me get this straight. Swagger loses to others, including morrison, yet still beats Orton even after getting dominated in the match. As for Morrison he goes with a win against the champion only to lose to him on Raw then Cody Rhodes? Was there any point in him getting a win against Swagger? I swear WWE's booking is messed up right now.

As for Swagger/Big Show I can see Swagger winning any title match at a PPV by DQ to gain heat cos he stands no chance of going over cleanly. Good feud to kick off post draft though.

I'm suprised with how Ziggler's being treated. Losing to Hornswoggle and then actually starting a program with him? Ziggler should just walk out now and save himself the embaresment because it will just weaken him in the long run and he doesn't deserve it.

When is Matt/McKintyre going to end?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

These are the same people that said Swagger wouldn't beat Orton clean, and he did.

I think it might be time to accept that WWE is going a different direction with Swagger. He's WAY more credible than Sheamus ever was at any point in his WWE Championship reign.

I would not be surprised if Swagger DOES beat Big Show clean.


----------



## jamie28 (Jul 2, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> These are the same people that said Swagger wouldn't beat Orton clean, and he did.
> 
> I think it might be time to accept that WWE is going a different direction with Swagger. He's WAY more credible than Sheamus ever was at any point in his WWE Championship reign.
> 
> I would not be surprised if Swagger DOES beat Big Show clean.


But swaggers a heel champ and even though people would believe more in his ability to hold the title if he did win the main focus is getting him heat for his reign so a DQ finish is well documented in these situations.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Sounds like a great SD .. The quality of both Raw and SD have recently picked up .. They are putting on consistently good shows .. JTG and Shad both will be a getting a small push .. Ziggler is doing well .. Cody is too good on the mic to be misused (I just hope) .. There is hope for Christian and MVP and finally Kingston going to SD where he can finally grab the brass ring .. *Btw , does anyone know whether Cody returned with a new attire ?*


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Guys stop crying over Rhodes beating Morrison .. Rhodes needed momentum after coming back after a Randy Orton punt and no one would care Morrison jobbing his way out because he will have a fresh start on Raw .. Swagger lost to Morrison 2 weeks back and then beat Orton and Morrison on Raw and now he is alright again .. Chill out , there's no problem with Morrison losing to Rhodes ..


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*OVER THE LIMIT*

*Swagger (c)* vs Big Show



*FATAL 4 WAY*

*Swagger (c)* vs Big Show vs Christian vs CM Punk



*MITB*

Swagger (c) vs *Christian*


*
SUMMERSLAM
*
CM Punk vs *Christian (c)*



*NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS*

CM Punk vs *Christian (c)*


*
WRESTLEMANIA 27*

Edge vs Christian 

lol


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

If Christian was to win the world title, Fatal 4 Way is too damn soon for him.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

> The ring crew was already taking everything apart by this time. After having Gatorade poured on him by referees and trainers, Swagger finally got up and left, acting drunk as he walked up the ramp. Jericho remained lying down on his back in the ring for a VERY LONG time. The ring crew was tearing the ring apart and he was still laying there for about 20 minutes. Some people around me were joking that he would still be laying there after the ring was taken down. It was amazing how long he was there. The arena was almost empty, security was forcing us out, and the stage/camera/ring/equipment crews had disassembled most things when Jericho finally sat up, got up, asked the ring crew where he was, raised his hand in his own “imaginary” form of victory, and left back up the ramp. I’ve never seen anything like the length and amount of selling that Jericho did for his knock-out by the Big Show. It was almost unbelievable.


Now Mr Cena, THAT is how you sell.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like a great episode of SD! Can't wait.


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see the Christian/Edge interaction. And of course, Punk.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SmackDown looks good with the return of Cody, the Edge/Christian stuff and Kelly already getting a pin on Layla! I'm not too sure on Swagger/Show but i guess that means Swagger is retaining through Over The Limit so i'm fine in that respect, he just has to retain at Fatal4Way now....


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesomeness, riley on smackdown, edge and christian interaction (seeds for a feud come rumble time?), all the raw drafts losing their matches. heel edge (no more spear ) raw got all the talent but if this is as good on tele as the paper reads ill be happy with the draft. Also no hornswoggle on the first post draft show? [cartman]sweet  [/cartman]


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Those spoilers look great! Smackdown is going to deliver once again.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] Chavo getting chokeslammed... what a jobber.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

The new Smackdown six:

Mysterio, Christian, Punk, Swagger, Kofi, Cody

Show and Taker are there, too, but they won't be having the best weekly matches.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

This sounds like a great show...Nice to see the new RAW guys putting over the new SD guys are their final night out. Both matches should be fun to watch. I guess Kelly really is taking Mickie's place although what's going with Tiffany? Can't wait for the E&C promo and I'm really glad MVP is being used properly. Also, it's going to be awesome if the hooded figure does turn out to be Riley. The guy is a fucking beast on the mic. 

Detailed report - prowrestlingDOTnet:


> WWE Smackdown taping
> Hershey, Pa.
> Report by Dot Net reader Buzz
> 
> ...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They really need to have Edge and Christian fued soon. It'd be awesome if Christian won MITB in July and then cashed in on Edge, but since Edge is on Raw that kinda ruins the idea. They couldn't just move Cena, Orton, Batista (if he's still around) and etc down the ladder for Christian, or, at least they wouldn't.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow those detailed spoilers make me want to watch the show even more, looks really awesome.

Can't fro Swagger's promos those sound epic:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> Loving the potential new feuds im seeing


I agree. Raw looks promising while Smackdown looks MORE promising.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Another report - pwtorch.com:


> WWE Smackdown TV taping report
> April 27, 2010
> Hershey, Pa.
> Report by Aaron Jumper, Torch reader
> ...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't wait until next week to see what happens with Christian.

The thing that sucks is that there are only 2 top program going on and both of the brands top heels are involved, so it's kind of hard to find something good for him right now. It's a little less than a month before the next PPV and I hope he doesn't lose this new momentum in that time while waiting for the next batch of PPV matches. 

I hope the Edge/Christian segment looks great and sounds great on TV. Really hope the crowd was hot during the interaction. A lot is riding on this segment for Christian.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> They really need to have Edge and Christian fued soon. It'd be awesome if Christian won MITB in July and then cashed in on Edge, but since Edge is on Raw that kinda ruins the idea. They couldn't just move Cena, Orton, Batista (if he's still around) and etc down the ladder for Christian, or, at least they wouldn't.


Christian could win MITB cash in on Edge then bring the title back to Smackdown. Making Edge want to move back to Smackdown. The only problem then is Smackdown has two world champions on a upper mid-carder show.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

It seems like they really want to keep the fans waiting on a Christian/Edge main event feud...

If it does happen, it'll be a nice change from their previous feud which was during the awful invasion angle.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Supriesed to hear the crowd was behind Big Show. And Jericho selling the knockout punch is awesome as hell. Also the E&C segment should be great. Good job WWE.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds pretty awesome. I was hoping the Punk/Mysterio feud would be over, but it seems it might continue.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Has anyone found any live fan videos of smackdown yet? I wanna see Edge/Christian now lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I thought Christian was the one turning heel. He called Edge a liar.

Please no Edge over Christian again!


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Has anyone found any live fan videos of smackdown yet? I wanna see Edge/Christian now lol


Yeah, I've been looking on the internet all morning. I desperately want see this and how the crowd reacted when Christian came out.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Twister Of Fate said:


> Yeah, I've been looking on the internet all morning. I desperately want see this and how the crowd reacted when Christian came out.


This. 

I also want to see how much the crowd got behind CC once they got into it and once he got the "nah-nah-nah-nah" song going. I one swoop (thanks to Edge but it's about time someone credible was willing to put Christian over) CC should have gotten all of his momentum back and then some. But it all depends how the crowd was. If the crowd was so-so and wasn't really into it, then I don't know what to think.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, I would love and MVP/SES feud. Maybe they can shave MVP bald, get him off the good ole' Mary J so he can also get a decent push!

But seriously, some solid promos could emerge from this and their contrasting lifestyles could really be interesting. 

And Christian/Edge ftw, I'm so hyped to see this SD! now. I have a party to go to on Friday so its gonna be torture waiting for this, gonna have to find a youtube video 'cause I can't wait that long!!!


----------



## andreamus (Dec 17, 2007)

So with Big show being named #1 contender, does that basically mean that Edge and Chris Jericho's cage match was pointless?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

lol they rather turn an old tired aging stale wrestler in Big Show face than build a new main eventer. 

I guess they're in no rush.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> lol they rather turn an old tired aging stale wrestler in Big Show face than build a new main eventer.
> 
> I guess they're in no rush.


Swagger won't be dropping the belt at Over the Limit, so why have a fresh face lose this quickly?


----------



## Bobby Pendragon (Jan 27, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> lol they rather turn an old tired aging stale wrestler in Big Show face than build a new main eventer.
> 
> I guess they're in no rush.


They are building a new main eventer; Jack Swagger.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Leechmaster said:


> Swagger won't be dropping the belt at Over the Limit, so why have a fresh face lose this quickly?


I didn't say anything about dropping belts. 

Having a new guy up there competing for THE WORLD TITLE, is a good enough push. 


I do believe Swagger will and should beat Show clean. I hope that happens. Thats the only reason for this match.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

r u serious big show vs swagger??? Come on


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

el dandy said:


> This.
> 
> I also want to see how much the crowd got behind CC once they got into it and once he got the "nah-nah-nah-nah" song going. I one swoop (thanks to Edge but it's about time someone credible was willing to put Christian over) CC should have gotten all of his momentum back and then some. But it all depends how the crowd was. If the crowd was so-so and wasn't really into it, then I don't know what to think.


Its going to take more than one show for Christian to get as over as he was on ECW again, its not his fault, he has been stuck doing nothing for months.

Give it a few shows and some mic time and he will be back to being super over again.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

> He then comes to the ring and attempts to deliver a promo. At the start of it people were just chanting you suck, you suck, and booing when he'd start to talk. After about 5 minutes of this he finally said to heck with it and kept talking. People were screaming throughout the entire thing for NO REASON, except to piss him off, so I had no idea what he said most of the time.


Live fan report from SD!. It sounds like whoever sent in this report has never been to a show before. "No reason"? Maybe it's because he's a HEEL. Good lord. :lmao

Also, two other fan reports I read said that Swagger got the heat of the night.

This push is seriously working on all fronts. He's credible, he's getting heat, and he's improving on the mic each week. WWE is doing a great job.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Edge vs Christian, even for a few minutes, turns this into a good show.

I just wish they'd feud, but of course that won't happen.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

andreamus said:


> So with Big show being named #1 contender, does that basically mean that Edge and Chris Jericho's cage match was pointless?


That's just the effect of the draft...kayfabe wise nobody knew where they were gonna go in the draft so they had to play it like they'll still be there...but since they got drafted to SD! a new No.1 contender had to be made...


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Has anyone found any live fan videos of smackdown yet? I wanna see Edge/Christian now lol





Twister Of Fate said:


> Yeah, I've been looking on the internet all morning. I desperately want see this and how the crowd reacted when Christian came out.





el dandy said:


> This.
> 
> I also want to see how much the crowd got behind CC once they got into it and once he got the "nah-nah-nah-nah" song going. I one swoop (thanks to Edge but it's about time someone credible was willing to put Christian over) CC should have gotten all of his momentum back and then some. But it all depends how the crowd was. If the crowd was so-so and wasn't really into it, then I don't know what to think.


This.

And every freaking time I put in "WWE Christian Smackdown 2010" on YouTube, all that pops up are videos of Christian in the SVR2010 game.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

According to the report I read, the crowd responded very well to it and were eating Christian up after Edge made the heel turn official.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I never even thought about worrying about the reaction simply because it's an Edge segment. He's an established main eventer, it's practically impossible to not score a big reaction on the opposite end as him.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> This.
> 
> And every freaking time I put in "WWE Christian Smackdown 2010" on YouTube, all that pops up are videos of Christian in the SVR2010 game.


LOL you won't be able to find it on youtube until tomorrow night probably....


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> Next, Edge came out and thanked the fans, told them that he loved them, and said that he would miss them on Smackdown. Christian came out and told Edge that he was saying a bunch of crap and called him a liar. Christian was getting booed until Edge admitted that Christian was right - That he hated the fans, that he used them, and that he couldn't wait to get off the show. As of then, Edge turned heel. He clocked Christian but then missed a spear, allowing Christian to get the upperhand. A brawl ensued, which forced Edge out of the ring. Christian led the crowd in singing the "good bye" song to Edge as he exited up the ramp.


So I got this news out of some guy in YouTube, who was posting spoilers. Judging from this post, Christian went from getting jeered to getting cheered. The opposite can be said for Edge as well.


TheGreatOne2735 said:


> LOL you won't be able to find it on youtube until tomorrow night probably....


Well, live fan vids usually surface on youtube almost exactly after the event has occured, like how Swagger won the WHC and live vids came out of it as early as wednesday.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Big Show is the number one contender for the title, sounds not bad.

Kofi beat Jericho !! :no:*


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Medo said:


> *Big Show is the number one contender for the title, sounds not bad.
> 
> Kofi beat Jericho !! :no:*


:lmao

I swear Jericho did beat him once though, doesnt matter since im a fan of both


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I don't know but what the hell is going there ? Is Jericho the New JOBBER ?!

Also, it looks like the WWE have replaced Mickie James by kelly Kelly fpalm*


----------



## Nercay (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks like a pretty good show  Looking forward to Edge and Christian.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

EDGE AND CHRISTIAN FEUD
!!!?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Medo said:


> *I don't know but what the hell is going there ? Is Jericho the New JOBBER ?!
> 
> Also, it looks like the WWE have replaced Mickie James by kelly Kelly fpalm*


new jobber? the guy has jobbed to midcarders countless times before, its nothing new. he lost to JTG clean last year. this is definitely not a new thing for him, hes just doing his usual helping out some of the lower talent.

and it make sense they'd go with Kelly Kelly. with James gone, she is the second most over diva in the company behind Beth Phoenix. Its too bad, because Kelly has half the skills of James, but at least the fans give a shit about her.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!

Rememeber the 'you know youre a jobber when...." thread?

You know youre a jobber when Kane interupts your promo and comes out to chokeslam you. hahahahahahaha. I'm dying laughing here.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Medo said:


> *I don't know but what the hell is going there ? Is Jericho the New JOBBER ?!*


Jericho isn't the new jobber lol. Much like Morrison, he put someone over on the way out, that needed putting over. Plus Jericho seems to want to build the stars of tomorrow, somethign some of the main eventers could learn to do themselves.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

hiplop said:


> EDGE AND CHRISTIAN FEUD
> !!!?


Christian vs Edge vs Randy Orton in a triple threat match at Over the Limit with Christian going over.

The seeds have been planted. Make it happen, WWE!


----------



## Lelouch the Demon (Feb 4, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Not Mercury after all.


LOL, this made me laugh. There's no way it could be Mercury, did you see how huge Riley is?

It does sadden me that SES lost to Rey and MVP, it makes SES look bad as as stable. Punk will probably continue jobbing.

I'm stoked to see Christian and Edge in the same ring, this is something I've been dying for. Although I could see Edge's heel turn since he speared Orton..

Does that mean the feud between Y2J and Edge is over?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Christian vs Edge vs Randy Orton in a triple threat match at Over the Limit with Christian going over.
> 
> The seeds have been planted. Make it happen, WWE!


As much as I would love to see it, what would be the point in the draft?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Big Show? I guess Christian will have to wait until Fatal 4 Way to get his shot. If he's even in the Fatal 4 Way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lastier said:


> Christian vs Edge vs Randy Orton in a triple threat match at Over the Limit with Christian going over.
> 
> The seeds have been planted. Make it happen, WWE!


I'd hardly complain at the site of that, but then what's the point of the draft?

EDIT ~ Damn. :side:


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

CC91 said:


> As much as I would love to see it, what would be the point in the draft?





Pyro™ said:


> I'd hardly complain at the site of that, but then what's the point of the draft?
> 
> EDIT ~ Damn. :side:


I dunno, maybe Jack Swagger or Batista have an answer to this?

I just wish to see Christian in high profile matches and on PPV.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batista has been on Raw, not SmackDown! since Elimination Chamber. Jack Swagger was simply used against Randy Orton to give him credibility as a world champion. Around WrestleMania time, brand limits don't exist either, everyone goes everywhere.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Lelouch the Demon said:


> LOL, this made me laugh. There's no way it could be Mercury, did you see how huge Riley is?
> 
> It does sadden me that SES lost to Rey and MVP, it makes SES look bad as as stable. Punk will probably continue jobbing.
> 
> ...


Continue jobbing?

Punk scored two victories this week...plus, the SES losing a tag match on TV doesn't matter. All that matters is the post-match beatdown by the mystery attacker.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If I was part of the wwe booking team I wouldn't wait until Wrestlemania for an Edge/Christian feud, I would do it at Summerslam because Edge may be injured again by wrestlemania


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

CC91 said:


> If I was part of the wwe booking team I wouldn't wait until Wrestlemania for an Edge/Christian feud, I would do it at Summerslam because Edge may be injured again by wrestlemania


Yeh, not just because Edge could possibly be injured again by that point. But also, if they're building Summerslam as only second to WM then this would be a nice, big feud they could have going in to make it feel special.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

CC91 said:


> If I was part of the wwe booking team I wouldn't wait until Wrestlemania for an Edge/Christian feud, I would do it at Summerslam because Edge may be injured again by wrestlemania


Edge might not come back to Smackdown till October, I assume.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Alabama Slam during the Morrison/Rhodes match was cool. Hadn't seen one of those in a while. Mixed reaction for Cody's win, maybe he'd have gotten more heat if he had kneepads? :hmm:

Edit: "Sit down and listen to me!" Holy shit. Swagger might sound like a moron on the mic, but he worked that crowd pretty well and they helped him make that promo golden. I'm still watching it and the heat he's getting is simply amazing. He was getting heat on the level of Jericho and Punk at their peaks of heat-magnet..tude. Wow!

Moar Edts: MONSTER POP FOR THE BIG SHOW. "Knock him out! Knock him out!" This crowd is awesome. Also, ouch. Swagger just got sucker punched.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think they even needed to pipe in a Swagger reaction, the heat he got was insane. Every time he opened his mouth, they booed and booed and booed. It was great.

Edge/Christian moment was good too, great to see that we were all "wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong" and that Edge has basically been heel all along.

Also, how was it revealed that it was Alex Riley as Rey's attacker?

edit: Big Show punching Edge/Swagger was gold too.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

what time does smackdown air in australia? waiting for the youtube clips before they get pulled


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Ruiner87 said:


> Alabama Slam during the Morrison/Rhodes match was cool. Hadn't seen one of those in a while. Mixed reaction for Cody's win, maybe he'd have gotten more heat if he had kneepads? :hmm:
> 
> Edit: "Sit down and listen to me!" Holy shit. Swagger might sound like a moron on the mic, but he worked that crowd pretty well and they helped him make that promo golden. *I'm still watching it* and the heat he's getting is simply amazing. He was getting heat on the level of Jericho and Punk at their peaks of heat-magnet..tude. Wow!
> 
> Moar Edts: MONSTER POP FOR THE BIG SHOW. "Knock him out! Knock him out!" This crowd is awesome. Also, ouch. Swagger just got sucker punched.


Holy shit! where are you watching this?


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

They just planed the seed for a Edge vs Christian match at the next wrestlemania and it looks like it's going to be for a world title. I love Big Show knocking out everyone.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i can't wait to watch it, every year it's the same thing 'SMACKDOWN GOT RAPED' but then by july everyone is 'SMACKDOWN IS THE BEST'

there's virtually no bad spots on smackdown.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey, wheres the Swagger promo?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I only caught the last half hour of SD, but what I saw of it, the show felt so different with all the backstage vignettes and everything. I'm definitely going to get into SD more often from now on. It just felt really fresh.

I like MVP's new finisher. The playmaker sucked so he needed the change. It's funny, in 10 minutes on SD, MVP looked like a main event star again and by the looks of it, they are going to push him to the main event. 

The amount of heat Swagger got with his promo was incredible. It was just sustained heat for ages. By the way, I never knew Swagger was such a smart bloke (if all that stuff he claimed he has achieved in life is true).


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

MVP stole Shelton's finisher.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

squared circle said:


> MVP stole Shelton's finisher.


LOL, the WWE fired Shelton so MVP can use his finisher.....HAHAHA...


Anyways new feuds....
MVP/Rey vs Straight Edge Society, fuck i love the SES atm, when Grisham said 'How big is the Straight Edge society' its like they have secret members no one knows about and its like a secret cult like in Hot Fuzz, they're awesome. And Adding MVP into the feud will give him a big big rub and by the end of the feud if SES goes over, then you can have MVP turn heel due to him being frustrated and turn heel on Mysterio thus setting up a Mysterio vs MVP angle.

Then we got the Mid-card, Shad, JTG, Kingston, McIntyre, Matt Hardy, Cody Rhodes. With Kingston making the shift to Main Event Status.

The we got the Main event. Christian/Big Show taking shots at Swagger's title. Christian winning at Summerslam (maybe), but by the looks of it, it seems like Christian is going to win the 2011 Royal Rumble and he's gonna go onto challenge Edge for his first world title win. Ohhh boy....thats gonna be great...

Fuck, i'm actually happy about how the whole draft turned out....the only thing i would have changed is keep Jericho on Smackdown that makes no sense because he's a heel and he lost at Extreme Rules....Edge can't stay cuz they wanna keep him and Christian away from each other as much as possible in terms of a match...this looks to be a great year for both brands.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

squared circle said:


> MVP stole Shelton's finisher.


Haha, shit you're right. Shelton's looked heaps better, so that's probably why I didn't notice.


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

Edge and Christian Promo makes this SD! Episode worth watching


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Has Smackdown been posted on youtube yet?


----------



## acdc22287 (Apr 26, 2009)

SJFCPEEP said:


> Has Smackdown been posted on youtube yet?


NO but there is a streaming in justin(dot)tv


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Good episode, E+C promo was great for us older fans who remember them. Shame it seemed most people in the crowd didnt.

The way they keep bringing up that Christian has never been world champion and is going for the gold, and the way he says thats going to change, makes me think that they are actually going to push him this time around. Time will tell though.

Only downside to the show was the crowd sadly, which always seems to be one of the main problems these days with Raw and SD.


----------



## Paulinho (Jun 2, 2008)

Smackdown was awesome this week. Like already mentioned, the heat Swagger was getting was amazing. Consistent heat for about 5mins straight. Everytime he opened his mouth the crowd would boo him. Edge - Christian promo was pretty sweet. Dissapointing we didnt get to see them in a match but. Highlight of the night had to be the Big Show knocking everyone out. Classic, especially the last one on Swagger after the crowd chanted "knock him out, knock him out" hahaha. P.S. Cross-rhodes has to be one of the best looking finishers in the WWE.


----------



## Vovi (Sep 23, 2008)

I enjoyed Cody/Morrison, Big Shows pounches are on my side too but i don't see point putting Big Show streight in to #1 contender position.

New MVP finisher = FUCKING MOST SLIPIEST PAYDIRT EVER!
They fired Shelton and now this idiot steal his finishing move - i hate MVP since 2007 for his in-ring work but damnit what the hell they did now. Wasn't Drive-By great finisher?!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Big Show knocking people out for the hell of it = awesome.

Most fun I have had watching SD for some time (not saying SD has been awful or anything recently... its just, well, Big Show hasn't been there knocking people out until this week ). Jericho, Edge and then Swagger getting laid out, Christian & Edge segment, Swagger/Show segment with both guys getting great crowd reactions, and a few decent TV matches thrown into the mix. Nothing special in terms of match quality, but all perfectly fine to sit and watch. I like Show being the #1 contender too, will be an interesting challenge for Swagger, and will hopefully lead to more people being knocked out . Hopefully Christian won't be far behind Show when it comes to title shots though...


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Good episode, E+C promo was great for us older fans who remember them. Shame it seemed most people in the crowd didnt.
> 
> *The way they keep bringing up that Christian has never been world champion and is going for the gold*, and the way he says thats going to change, makes me think that they are actually going to push him this time around. Time will tell though.
> 
> Only downside to the show was the crowd sadly, which always seems to be one of the main problems these days with Raw and SD.


They actually acknowledged it on-air? I mean, usually when they acknowledge a superstar's inability to win World Title Gold *on-air* it usually means they're inline for a Slow-burn push (see Jeff Hardy, Benoit, Guerrero). But like you said, only time will tell.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, they did bring it up. Edge mentioned how he was a nine time champion, and Christian was never champion. Christian added in a "yet".


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Good SD, marked like fuck for Ziggler sending Swaggle to "Leprechaun Heaven"! Also loved Show just knocking out anybody close to him!


----------



## dj_materkin (Oct 31, 2009)

I enjoyed the show until they put Show as a #1 Contender. That is a disappointment to me...


----------



## kaleb.09 (Mar 12, 2010)

here is the Edge and Christian segment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhEOo5JXgVc


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

FANTASTIC SD! EPISODE. I mean every bit was great (apart from JTGs promo that I didnt get half of what he was saying. Swagger got unbelievable heat, Show is over as shit, thats how turn a giant face, have him knock down every heel around just cos lol. plus edge finally went full heel again, in so awaited promo with Christian. I was convinced that this draft was only gonna improve SD and, so far, im right


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Either 75% of that audience knew nothing about their history, or they were on the EDGE of their seat.


----------



## kaleb.09 (Mar 12, 2010)

Less = more (in terms of the smackdown draft)


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Watching Smackdown now, and lol at Jerichos face after Kofi said his line.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

This SmackDown was simply AWESOME. I enjoyed everything about it. E&C was just an epic segment. E&C back in the ring together, Edge turning back heel and Christian stepping up the ladder on wanting to be the WHC. Great Swagger segments, good booking and the new SD guys making a good first/new impression. Also good matches. Big Show with those KO punches and a good promo on the end also, Show being face which is better for him now.

Nothing bad about this SD, very good job.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Good Smackdown, other than Big Show as No.1 contender... how the hell is swagger gonna gutwrench him??!!


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Swagger = epic. + he is getting legit heat from a crowd that wasn't all that hot otherwise. Loved the final segment. Show also seems fresh as a face which is a good thing.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

perro got his wish sort of, jtg talked about getting gold around his waist.

didn't see all of it but saw parts, mostly the edge/christian segment but it looks like it's very good.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The crowds a little crap right now, but Codys finisher looks awesome when the opponent sell it right.

EDIT: REALLY crap, they get a good Edge and Christian promo and don't make any noise?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

his 1st SD night and kofi already gets mic time which is good. Watching the rest of SD on youtube, damn the lucky aussies


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Rhodes needs a gimmick... he cant live off legacy for the rest of his career


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Shad looked like a retard with that suit on...


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Edge & Christian segment kicked ass. But Edge turning heel doesn't interest me like at all. 

Back to the same ol' stale shit with him.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

SilkWWE said:


> Rhodes needs a gimmick... he cant live off legacy for the rest of his career


I'm sure he'll get one soon...what he needs is a new entrance theme. I don't mind the current one and he seems to have this thing for retro wrestling things, but he needs something more catchy.
As for the show; very impressed. I don't watch SD ever (maybe a couple of minutes every so often) so this was a nice change from Raw. Mostly just great that there's no guest hosts  Good matches (Rhodes finisher looks legit when it's sold properly) good promos except for JTG's, shit audience, but you can't win them all I guess.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Didn't Rhodes use a different theme at Wrestlemania 26?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

There are so many cool things about SD it's not even funny anymore.

I liked the E&C-segment. I had higher hoped to be honest, but it was still very good.

Big Show knocking the shit out of everyone - well, just read my thread in this section to get my thoughts about that. 

Swagger getting AWESOME heat. God, he's already so much more over than Sheamus WAS (I think Sheamus has done brilliantly since his feud with HHH) as champ, it's amazing. 

Rhodes getting his win, Kofi looking good, MVP being somewhat relevant is all extremly cool. Gotta love the lack of - so called - "star power".


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

jjapples said:


> I'm sure he'll get one soon...what he needs is a new entrance theme. I don't mind the current one and he seems to have this thing for retro wrestling things, but he needs something more catchy.
> As for the show; very impressed. *I don't watch SD ever (maybe a couple of minutes every so often)* so this was a nice change from Raw. Mostly just great that there's no guest hosts  Good matches (Rhodes finisher looks legit when it's sold properly) good promos except for JTG's, shit audience, but you can't win them all I guess.


Urge to kill..rising


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm worried for Ziggler, you know at some point Hornswaggles going to come back and make him look like a tool.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Indeed. I think that's the reasonn why Horny was drafted to Smackdown. Is going to be Horny/Chavo all over again but this time with Ziggler.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

I like how in the Christian/Edge video they finally admitted that Edge and Christian are not brothers.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like a great edition of SmackDown, wish I could have watched it live but had work. So:



> * The show opens with Chris Jericho coming out and delivering his "farewell to Smackdown" speech.


Was probably boring like any Chris Jericho heel promo. Nothing to see here.



> * Kofi Kingston b. Chris Jericho


Jericho's impressed me with his losses to younger talents, hope he keeps up the good work. Kofi could be getting the push he lost.



> * Chavo Guerrero comes out to put himself over for being drafted to Smackdown. Kane comes out to interrupt him. He hits a chokeslam, grabs a mic and says "welcome back".


:lmao

KANE



> * Shad Gaspard comes out and says all the new workers from Raw need to recognize it's his time on Smackdown.


ok



> * Cody Rhodes b. John Morrison


ok



> * Taped vignettes are airing on the big screen throughout the show of World Heavyweight Champion Jack Swagger boasting his college accomplishments with his 4.0 average.


ok



> * Edge is out to the ring for a promo. He thanks the fans and says he doesn't want to go to Raw. Christian comes out and they have a moment. Christian calls Edge a liar. Edge plays dumb at first but finally says Christian is right - he can't wait to go to Raw. They brawl and Edge runs away.


!!!!!!



> * Dolph Ziggler comes out and cuts a promo about what he did to Hornswoggle on Raw on Monday.


ok



> * We go backstage to an interview with Matt Hardy. WWE Intercontinental Champion Drew McIntyre takes him out.


ok



> * JTG puts himself over in a promo.


JTG can fuck off.



> * CM Punk come outs and is interrupted by MVP. The Straight Edge Society beats down MVP. Rey Mysterio comes out for the save. Teddy Long comes out and sets up Rey Mysterio & MVP vs. CM Punk vs. Luke Gallows. The match is up now.
> 
> * Rey Mysterio & MVP b. CM Punk & Luke Gallows. After the match, the guy in the hood (Alex Riley) attacks Mysterio during the post-match celebration.


Heard some good stuff from this Alex Riley guy (heard he was the total package, mic and in ring ability) can't wait to see him in action. Him turning face against the SES in the future should get him over. WWE got something going here.



> * World Heavyweight Champion Jack Swagger comes out for a promo. Teddy Long comes out during it to announce the number one contender for the title. Big Show comes out. Show cuts a short promo then knocks Swagger out to end the show.
> - wrestlingnewsworld.com


I'll be shocked if Swagger goes over Big Show. Could do wonders for his title reign.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, and about damn time Punk can cut a promo with someone on Smackdown who actually has mic skills.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Jesus Christ that crowd was terrible.

Would hav expected way more heat for Edge. It was kind of like they weren't even paying attention to his promo.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

That MVP promo made me happy. He might finally be doing something again.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

They were hot for Swagger. That was freaking Vickie heat, and I'm deadly serious.

Shame they didn't react much for Edge/Christian though, kinda ruined that segment.

All in all though I'm really pleased to see MVP, Rhodes, Kingston and Christian on smackdown. All of them are talents who will be utilised much better away from raw.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

el dandy said:


> Jesus Christ that crowd was terrible.
> 
> Would hav expected way more heat for Edge. It was kind of like they weren't even paying attention to his promo.


This. The crowd sucked BIG TIME on that segment, even during the brawl they were quiet as F***!!! WHAT THE HELL!!! :cussin:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

They seemed to be quiet for everything that wasn't Swaggers promo...very strange.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Prospekt's March said:


> This. The crowd sucked BIG TIME on that segment, even during the brawl they were quiet as F***!!! WHAT THE HELL!!! :cussin:


Yup.

After watching it again, at least the crowd popped big time when Christian put the challenge out there of Edge V Christian and thankfully they engaged in the singing at the end with Christian. Crowd aside, the promo was good and did what it needed to do: turn Edge heel and make CC look good.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I gotta say, Show seems a heck of a lot more entertaining as a face, and lol at that Swagger promo, they wouldn't let the guy speak!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I actually quite enjoyed Big Show knocking people out.


----------



## Submission King (Sep 24, 2006)

Cody Rhodes impressed me on SD tonight... that moonsault he did was awesome and prove he could stand on his own. Cody for IC Champ

oh yeah Big Show's Knockout Punch was on SD OWNED...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I really hope we don't have a Kane/Chavo feud again.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

Not excited to see a Show/Swagger match but I like Show's face personality so I expect good things from the lead up to the match. I especially look forward to it if Swagger continues to get the crazy heat he did this week, I mean the crowd was quiet for some big moments (E&C) and yet they booed Swagger through his entire promo, like they were saving their voices all night just to boo him. 

I really liked the Edge and Christian segment, did good at what it was supposed to do (cement Edge's heel turn and get Christian over) but the fans seemed, I don't know, confused maybe? Like they didn't know Edge calling them puppets was an insult, or maybe they just weren't receptive cuz they figured Edge was heel after Monday Night, eh whatever. 

Kofi/Jericho was the same as most of their matches but it was still very entertaining and got Kofi over really well. I really liked Rhodes/Morrison, shame we won't get to see more between those too. Cody was really impressive and I hope they continue to use him right. 

I liked the MVP/Punk promo, I hope they run with this and these two feud as the promos would be great, like someone said Punk could finally feud with someone good on the mic. Plus the mystery of the masked man continues, wondering if this means Rey/Punk continues or if Rey will feud with the Mask. 

I liked the promos throughout the night, it made sure that all of Smackdown's talent was on the show in one way or another. I like the way they're making McIntyre vicious and ruthless, didn't like Shad, JTG's or Masters' promos but they were there to make sure people knew they were on the show. And Chavo did what he usually does, get destroyed. 

And I liked Ziggler's promo though I'm really hoping this won't be a repeat of the Chavo/Horny feud on Raw. Though Ziggler's already done something that few others have, destroyed Hornswoggle. My hope is that they use this angle to bring Finlay back onto the show rather than start a Hornswoggle/Ziggler feud.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Btw, one other minor thing I liked about this show, to follow my previous post here.

There was some discussion last year or so about the ECW Championship being a World title like the WWE Championship and WHC. Obviously it never was, I always thought the ECW Championship was even lower in ranks than the midcard titles such as the IC and US. So finally that has cleared up also during the E & C segment .


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Could Ziggler's in-ring promo be one of the shortest in-ring promos without interruption in history? The promo was 1 minute long, excluding the RAW bit with Hornswoggle from Monday it was about 40 seconds long.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I so want to see that E&C promo but I don't wanna be spoiled yet(it's not 8 over here). Is it really good or bad?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> I so want to see that E&C promo but I don't wanna be spoiled yet(it's not 8 over here). Is it really good or bad?


The crowd kinda ruined it.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Rop3 said:


> The crowd kinda ruined it.


:sad: Is it the same place where RAW was this week?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> I so want to see that E&C promo but I don't wanna be spoiled yet(it's not 8 over here). Is it really good or bad?


Good promo for sure.

But the majority of the crowd didnt seem to know what the hell was going on. I doubt most knew anything about E+C.

I think people were confused at the start who was face/heel. 

As soon as Edge confirmed he is heel the crowd got behind Christian.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

kaleb.09 said:


> here is the Edge and Christian segment
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhEOo5JXgVc


That was amazing. Thank you!


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

"And now, we will never have to see that little troll on Smackdown! again. I put him to sleep, and now he's in leprachaun heaven."

HAHA, he's such an ass. I marked out merely because the idea of Hornswoggle being gone makes me a very, very happy camper. Although I am a little afraid to see where this whole thing ends up. Probably in a Finlay/Dolph confrontation, but eh, who knows.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The idea of Hornswaggle gone made me smile, but we all know he'll be back to make Dolph look stupid. Just as he does with everyone else. Hopefully he's gone for a good couple of months though.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

The crowd was quiet because that E&C segment was horrible. 

A). WWE haven't ever established their relationship for years. Only a few marked and remembered them honestly. Not much built into that. 

B). Segment felt out of place. Random time. Random show. Random segment of the show. Random random random.

C). Christian came off very bitter and jealous out of that promo making nothing out of something. 

D). Crowd still cheered for Edge even when he admitted he was a liar. 

E). Then Edge's illogical transformation into a coward even though we all saw him delt with Show, Batista, Jericho even in handicapped scenarios. 

F). This would probably lead to nowhere.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hopefully the whole Dolph/Hornswoggle thing doesn't lead to a fued between the two, but rather, a fued between Dolph and Finlay.

Hopefully.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The_Jiz said:


> The crowd was quiet because that E&C segment was horrible.
> 
> A). WWE haven't ever established their relationship for years. Only a few marked and remembered them honestly. Not much built into that.
> 
> ...


A). Backlash of last year. E & C had a backstage deal and without one word being said it got the pop of the night.
B). True True and True
C). He sure did at first (he even got more heat than Edge ended up getting), but once it was over the crowd got behind him (which surprised me based on how bad/disinterested the crowd was) and CC ended up looking great.
D). Crowd didn't know what to think and it was almost as if they weren't even paying attention to the promo (especially with Edge's big turn moment when he said he hated the fans), they were pretty much confused and quiet until CC challenged Edge (then they decided to pop and the promo picked up some steam). The fact they cheered Edge when he started crapping on them is a testament to how bad the crowd was.
E). Perhaps, but that's Edge for ya 
F). Depends what you mean by "lead to nowhere". The goal of the segment was to 1) Fully turn Edge heel by him turning his back the fans and 2) Put Christian over on the new show. WWE killed 2 birds with one stone.

All in all it's a fair summary, but the crowd will make or break a promo. Crowd was awkward 95% of the show (with exception to Swaggah).

Either way it will be interesting to see what they do with this. If they really want to make this promo count then they'll show a mini-montage of the segment on Raw explaining why Edge turned and then show it again on SD to make CC look like the new top (not "the" top) babyface for the show. Or they will let it die (thus it would end up leading to nowhere) and Edge will keep on keeping on and Christian will be working Cody Rhodes.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i've noticed something the wwe superstars are doing more lately which is what a lot, specifically the newer guys, haven't done and that's interact with the crowd during their match.

during the morrison/cody match cody yelled to the crowd 'who sucks now' and he got a reaction. a lot of guys have to notice that people also like wrestlers with their actions during the match. like for an example chris jericho is known for talking with the crowd.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

el dandy said:


> A). Backlash of last year. E & C had a backstage deal and without one word being said it got the pop of the night.
> B). True True and True
> C). He sure did at first (he even got more heat than Edge ended up getting), but once it was over the crowd got behind him (which surprised me based on how bad/disinterested the crowd was) and CC ended up looking great.
> D). Crowd didn't know what to think and it was almost as if they weren't even paying attention to the promo (especially with Edge's big turn moment when he said he hated the fans), they were pretty much confused and quiet until CC challenged Edge (then they decided to pop and the promo picked up some steam). The fact they cheered Edge when he started crapping on them is a testament to how bad the crowd was.
> ...


That's another big problem with it. If they're not gonna do this feud immediately the segment was just gonna be done in vain. 

I'd love to see edge vs. Christian and I hoped and longed for an encounter in a more grand scale. If they just had them meet to get each other over and then mind their own business it must be they don't see money in Edge vs. Christian. 

It'd be just like Legacy. Cody and Ted got over for rebeling against Orton. But they let time slip by and now no one cares about them anymore. You have to keep the momentum going. 

And the icing on the cake, Edge gets knocked out by Show at the back. That really made things official; Edge has reverted back into the 1 dimensional heel.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The_Jiz said:


> That's another big problem with it. If they're not gonna do this feud immediately the segment was just gonna be done in vain.
> 
> I'd love to see edge vs. Christian and I hoped and longed for an encounter in a more grand scale. If they just had them meet to get each other over and then mind their own business it must be *they don't see money in Edge vs. Christian*.
> 
> ...


Agreed. But if they played their cards right and say had a blow off match (TLC match anybody?) on a PPV in Canada, there is a fuckload of money to be made. But of course it would be contingent of the words "in Canada". If the stage was not in Canada, then it would probably just be a glorified midcard program like how Edge/Jericho was.

Also agree that they can't let this new momentum CC has fall by the wayside like it did for both DiBiase and Rhodes. I'm looking forward to read who CC works during the next months run of house shows because that is the indicator as to where he is heading. As long as he can stay relevant and continue to build his cause until Over The Limit passes, then he may have a shot for the SD main event at Fatal 4 Way (assuming it's a fatal 4 way match).


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> That really made things official; Edge has reverted back into the 1 dimensional heel.


I'm debating with myself whether that's any worse than him being an irritating, pandering face.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Excellent show overall. I could have done without the Shad, JTG, and Masters vignettes and the Chavo/Kane interaction was pointless but that sort of thing happens after every draft. The Morrison/Rhodes match was very entertaining and Cody really seems to be coming into his own. The Kofi/Jericho and SES/Rey & MVP matches were also solid and the ending segment was done nicely. Swagger is doing a hell of a job getting over.

My main gripe with this week's SD! would have to be the Edge and Christian segment. I love that the two got to do a promo together and it was entertaining but wasn't constructed very well. If people don't read the spoilers they'd probably think that Christian is the one turning heel and not Edge for the first few minutes. Nice to see that Xtian appears to FINALLY be making a move into the top of the card.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Show randomly knocking people out FTW!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

John Morrison telling me to 'smackdown your vote' is a nail in the coffin of democracy.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Attention Edge and Jack Swagger:










_"You got knocked the fuck out!"_


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

This would be a terrible time for HBK to return, TWO BLACK MEN IN ONE SPOT


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ninja Rush said:


> This would be a terrible time for HBK to return, TWO BLACK MEN IN ONE SPOT


??????


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, Jericho got *KNOCKED!!!*


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

ITS THE RETURN OF POSITIVELY SHOW! Right Hands for EEEEEEEEEEEEVERYONE.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> I dont know why having Chris Jericho lose to Kofi Botchston pleases you. Kofi is garbage, and Jericho needs to stop losing clean..


You have NO idea what you are talking about.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Shad is Pimpin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If Shad says "it's my time" one more time I'm gonna reach through my screen and slap him.

He's got pretty decent mic skills, use them better.

LOL at Rhodes getting his old jobber music back. :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Proof SD got shafted in the Draft

SD got Rhodes :no:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm liking Cody Rhodes as a singles wrestler now. He's gold on the mat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know why you care that SmackDown! got "shafted" when it means SmackDown! really has no heel to give the belt to the whole year but Swagger and Punk.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Chavo actually caught a good promo before Kane squashed him. What a waste.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't know why you care that SmackDown! got "shafted" when it means SmackDown! really has no heel to give the belt to the whole year but Swagger and Punk.


they should of at least left Jericho on the show is all iam saying


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Chavo actually caught a good promo before Kane squashed him. What a waste.


Isn't that his gimmick though. He is all serious and intense and we're all hoping he gets over one of these days then somebody whether it be Hornswoggle, Mark Henry, or Kane comes out and squashes and humiliates the poor guy.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't know why you care that SmackDown! got "shafted" when it means SmackDown! really has no heel to give the belt to the whole year but Swagger and Punk.


For all anyone knows about smackdown right now, they could run McIntyre as champ. its that uncertain.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> they should of at least left Jericho on the show is all iam saying


I wouldn't have moved Jericho, but I guess I can't complain because the less stars there are, the less people are around to shaft Christian.



> For all anyone knows about smackdown right now, they could run McIntyre as champ. its that uncertain.


Mcintyre isn't over enough to run with the belt, Swagger...sadly knows how to get over and Punk really knows how to get over. But even if they did give Mcintyre a run with the belt, it couldn't last long.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I wouldn't have moved Jericho, but I guess I can't complain because the less stars there are, the less people are around to shaft Christian.


You really are a small picture kind of guy arent you 


God Rhodes is soooo boring


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> You really are a small picture kind of guy arent you
> 
> 
> God Rhodes is soooo boring


I'm somebody who knows what I want and couldn't care less about anything but what that is.

Like I said though, I wouldn't have moved Jericho but there's nothing I can do about that.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Mcintyre isn't over enough to run with the belt, Swagger...sadly knows how to get over and Punk really knows how to get over. But even if they did give Mcintyre a run with the belt, it couldn't last long.


You act as if thats actually stopped them from putting the belt on a guy before.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oh shit Pyro is right. I've gotta give props to Jack Swagger, the guy knows how to get over. What's up with him saying he was on a winning football program though? I thought he was a all american wrestler like Lesnar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, so Randy Orton beats Cody Rhodes, John Morrison beats Jack Swagger, Jack Swagger beats Randy Orton and now Cody Rhodes beats John Morrison.

That's right everybody, WWE is TNA now...



Ninja Rush said:


> You act as if thats actually stopped them from putting the belt on a guy before.


Only when they had very little, if any choice, such as Khali getting the belt when everyone was injured.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cody beating any one is hard to believe


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Ok, so Randy Orton beats Cody Rhodes, John Morrison beats Jack Swagger, Jack Swagger beats Randy Orton and now Cody Rhodes beats John Morrison.
> 
> That's right everybody, WWE is TNA now...
> 
> ...


I was refering to the recent champions. ie. Sheamus, Swagger.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CHRISTIAN FUCKING OWNS!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They better actually make Christian world champion after this promo.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LMAO he kicked him in the throat!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Mcintyre isn't over enough to run with the belt, Swagger...sadly knows how to get over and Punk really knows how to get over. But even if they did give Mcintyre a run with the belt, it couldn't last long.


The WWE doesn't care about getting people over with the crowd until after they become a champion. Sadly, it wouldn't surprise me if they gave Drew the World Title even when he can't elicit a reaction from the crowd.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

nice end to a promo. i like the na na na goodbye. good start for christian.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm sorry but who's playing heel here? Edge is kinda being tweener and Christian is like an anti hero here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

kobra860 said:


> The WWE doesn't care about getting people over with the crowd until after they become a champion. Sadly, it wouldn't surprise me if they gave Drew the World Title even when he can't elicit a reaction from the crowd.


You might be right, but at least they picked people who could get over. Mcintyre is a black hole of personality. Sheamus and Swagger aren't that great either but they have a certain, I don't know...something that the WWE could tell was gonna get them over, and it worked. I don't see that in Mcintyre, he just seems like a crowd killer.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Christian just confirmed the TNA title means nothing.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

edge isnt tweening, hes mr bad dude again. he clearly stated that was an act
just to prove his skills of the mind i think, or something heh,
but yea, it was sorta anti-climatic with no real reaction 
from the crowd.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

^ Because no one knew what the fuck was going on.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I think it's all been answered now. Christian is still a baby face, Edge is officially a heel, and after raw this coming monday night we'll realize Orton is officially baby face.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Azuran said:


> Christian just confirmed the TNA title means nothing.


That's because WWE would be stupid to acknowledge a competitor, it doesn't necessarily mean he doesn't value his reign as TNA champion (although I don't).

It does, however, mean that the ECW title is NOT a WWE world title, so all the ECW title defenders can officially suck on it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

There's some whores in this house!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

Big Show just became the funniest dude on smackdown. sorry Santino, watching that dude punch people is just to damn funny.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Azuran said:


> Christian just confirmed the TNA title means nothing.


just now realizing that?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The TNA title is worthless. It has a solid champion at the moment, but I felt nothing when he won it.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Big Show knocking people out...legend


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Big Show walking around backstage knockin' fools out has been *HILARIOUS* to me!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Big Show's Random KOs = Ron Simmon's "DAMN" moments.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

big show is like a dog that pissing everywhere and claiming it's territory


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Azuran said:


> Christian just confirmed the TNA title means nothing.


The only time the WWE has acknowledged other World Championships was with Ric Flair. Don't read too much into it.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank God the crowd actually picked up with Christian singing the good bye song. Else that would've been sad.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Loved that Brain Busters reference by Striker.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow he put Hornswoggle in a sleeper!


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd mark the fuck out if Swagger can SwaggerBomb The Big Show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*splooge*
I appreciate that.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

perro said:


> just now realizing that?


No. That was just the final nail on the coffin.

Now is 100% fact. Nobody can't argue that anymore.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow this is the best promo MVP has cut in along time

they might be able to salvage his face run


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LOL I just got a funny thought. What if MVP winds up joining the SES and becomes The Goodfather of the SES.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Even though Big Show is involved in a feud with Swagger, I'm very intersted to see CM Punk vs. Big Show in the future on SD.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm loving the Candido leg drops Punk does now.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Did MVP just steal Sheltons finisher?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

llamadux said:


> Did MVP just steal Sheltons finisher?


not like he is gonna need it


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

>>

a 619 and a 305

Ladies and gentlemen, your new tag team of MVP and RMJ >>


----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

llamadux said:


> Did MVP just steal Sheltons finisher?


Did the masked man just steal Cody's Finisher?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LMAO biggest heat, reaction Swagger's ever got. Wait is Swagger the new Vicky Guerrero.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

This is some INSANE heat


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL you can tell that Swagger's havin fun though XDD

It is official, I LOVE SMACKDOWN.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

this is funny...


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

He gets heat like Vicky. Nobody wants to see him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Geez, and people think Miz is a genuinely annoying jackass.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Is someone holding an NWA belt in the crowd? XDD


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Worst champ in SD history? I think so.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LMAO "and once again I sat down and talked to my daddy after I won the World Championship" This has to be the funniest promo I've heard in a very long time. The heat he's getting is Vicky Guerrero level.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

llamadux said:


> Worst champ in SD history? I think so.


1 ~ Jeff Hardy
2 ~ Jack Swagger
3 ~ Khali


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

KNOCK HIM OUT!

KNOCK HIM OUT!

KNOCK HIM OUT!

SD is Awesome


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL at Jack Swagger face


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I actually think that was a good promo by Swagger because Swagger talking about how much bigger he was than anybody in his grade 5 class helped build up to Big Show coming out and challenging him who is a lot bigger than Swagger.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ the "Knock Him Out" chant!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hahahaha, never though I'd say it, but Big Show as face is awesome hahaha


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DAYUM!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BOOM!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Jesus Lord Almighty.

Someone give him Kofi's BOOM chants, cause he knocked Swagger the fuck out.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think Jericho's knock out was the best one.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

My Mom was watching Smackdown with me for a little while. She never watches wrestling. Her reaction to seeing John Morrison enter the ring. "The crowd isn't clapping". My Mom = Smark?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> My Mom was watching Smackdown with me for a little while. She never watches wrestling. Her reaction to seeing John Morrison enter the ring. "The crowd isn't clapping". My Mom = Smark?


LOL, even people who don't watch it know he's not over. Way to go, your mom's smarter than 99% of this forum.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> 1 ~ Jeff Hardy
> 2 ~ Jack Swagger
> 3 ~ Khali


Idk about that. Swagger talked more tonight than Jeff did during his entire stay on SD combined.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, but I'll never take Jeff over anyone. Not even Hitler.




































That's a major exageration if you didn't know.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> LOL, even people who don't watch it know he's not over. Way to go, your mom's smarter than 99% of this forum.



Yeah, I laughed pretty hard when she said that. I just told her that nobody cared about him, wasn't really sure what to say.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Pyro™;8369199 said:


> Yeah, but I'll never take Jeff over anyone. Not even *Hitler*.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a major exageration if you didn't know.


Hey now, Hitler was the most charismatic player in the game and guy could cut a promo in front of millions. That Holocaust program made him a heat magnet and also got guys like Churchill and FDR over like mother fuckers.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

el dandy said:


> Hey now, *Hitler was the most charismatic player in the game* and guy could cut a promo in front of millions. That Holocaust program made him a heat magnet and also got guys like Churchill and FDR over like mother fuckers.


If by charisma you mean "I shot, killed, and made every other leader in Germany fear me so all you got it me! Don't like it! DIE!" lol


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

el dandy said:


> Hey now, Hitler was the most charismatic player in the game and guy could cut a promo in front of millions. That Holocaust program made him a heat magnet and also got guys like Churchill and FDR over like mother fuckers.


LoL. Epic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Hey now, Hitler was the most charismatic player in the game and guy could cut a promo in front of millions. That Holocaust program made him a heat magnet and also got guys like Churchill and FDR over like mother fuckers.


That's true, but something about him just always rubbed me the wrong way. They gave him a big stable to work with though so he must've been doing something right.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

el dandy said:


> Hey now, Hitler was the most charismatic player in the game and guy could cut a promo in front of millions. That Holocaust program made him a heat magnet and also got guys like Churchill and FDR over like mother fuckers.


I shouldn't laugh but i am :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> That's true, but something about him just always rubbed me the wrong way. They gave him a big stable to work with though so he must've been doing something right.


So true. Guy was a total midcarder until they repackaged his gimmick in the 30's. Then he got "the push" and the rest is history. Looking back you gotta wonder if Hitler was gonna be booked for a babyface turn, but killing millions in a mass genocide is kind of hard to comeback from.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Yeah, I laughed pretty hard when she said that. I just told her that nobody cared about him, wasn't really sure what to say.


Why are you lying to your mom? Don't you have any shame?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Christian's singing, OH GOD. :lmao

But I really like what happened with him and Edge, and hope to God he wins the WHC.

Also props to Big Show for hanging out backstage, and knocking people out.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

oh man so great to have MVP back to SD so CM Punk finally has someone to match on the mic.

and lol @ Jericho :" Where's the boom!? Where's the boom?!"


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

swagger's speech is a ripoff of trent baretta's speech

ugh


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, very good SmackDown!.

Cody Rhodes really impressed me, great Moonsault and finisher and defeated Morrison, who seems to be an upper-midcarder. Cody has progressed a lot.

The Edge & Christian reunion and confrontation was very good, it was imho, at the level of an Attitude Era segmant. And it's very good to have heel Edge back (or tweener maybe), because as face he was being very boring.

Jack Swagger keeps talking like an idiot, and showing not even an ounce of charisma. He is a good wrestler, but his character is worse than Drew.


----------



## derekmike2 (Aug 29, 2009)

The part when Edge started to say that he couldn't wait to leave and the whole puppet thing felt a little flat to me.........


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Just finished watching the Smackdown replay. Damn, that was fantastic! Great show, I absolutly loved it. I thought Smackdown got raided in the draft, but hey, Smackdown always comes out with a great show, and tonight was the proof. Hell I might even tape Smackdown next week and watch it saturday morning! 

Oh yea, that's right... I said tape. I dont PVR, I VCR!!! lol... im so cheap.


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Just finished watching the Smackdown replay. Damn, that was fantastic! Great show, I absolutly loved it. I thought Smackdown got raided in the draft, but hey, Smackdown always comes out with a great show, and tonight was the proof. Hell I might even tape Smackdown next week and watch it saturday morning!
> 
> Oh yea, that's right... I said tape. I dont PVR, I VCR!!! lol... im so cheap.


Perhaps the creatives of Smackdown! will fill the void created by the exodus of wrestlers to Raw with exellent storylines and great wrestling performances, not too flashy, imho, as it was before the draft.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

It was an all right show, but pretty missable and the middle seemed to drag some. There were some good things, but nothing was particularly great or memorable. It felt like a pretty nondescript reset show; as if they were just killing time until next week where the new roster will be in place. Big Show being injected back into the World Title picture being the major thread of the show, and the rest being a bit disjointed has a lot to do with me not enjoying the show as much as I thought I would earlier this week. Hopefully this week was just them getting things in place and next week has a better flow as I think they still have enough guys to put on a solid show despite being raided in the draft.

The wrestling was all right, if not a bit lacking. Jericho vs. Kofi was good, but not as good as I expected it would be. Morrison vs. Rhodes was decent, and Cody looked better than he has in a long time. The womens match was pretty poor, which was what I expected. SES vs. Rey/MVP was fun, but disappointedly short. I wish they would have cut some of the many pointless segments on the show--Kane killing Chavo, Chris Masters dancing, Shad's extremely boring promo--in order to give that last match more time.

The Edge/Christian segment was another thing that was fine, but not as good as I thought it was going to be. A lot if it felt a bit awkward, and the crowd just dragged the segment down. It's unfortunate that this wasn't the start of a full on Edge/Christian feud as even though the segment could've been better and the crowd wasn't that hot, it would have been a good set up for a feud between those two. Christian's attempt at signing was pretty brutal.

Jericho and Punk's promos were solid, as usual, but like most of the show, not memorable in any way. Swagger's promo at the end was pretty good, and had a lot of heat, which is good since he's been booked pretty badly since winning the belt (and the months before that). I wish he wasn't feuding with Big Show. Those matches are going to be bad. I guess all those terrible Show/Cena and Show/Edge matches last year didn't teach them Show shouldn't be wrestling in main event singles matches anymore.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Great show.

Cody Rhodes was very impressive, give him the IC belt.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

I love Big Shows punching gimmick. Don't walk around backstage or you get knocked the fuck out!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

meh show. christian/edge segment failed on every level. kofi is so bad too.



> I wish he wasn't feuding with Big Show. Those matches are going to be bad. I guess all those terrible Show/Cena and Show/Edge matches last year didn't teach them Show shouldn't be wrestling in main event singles matches anymore.


lol at this.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Just finished watching the Smackdown replay. Damn, that was fantastic! Great show, I absolutly loved it. I thought Smackdown got raided in the draft, but hey, Smackdown always comes out with a great show, and tonight was the proof. Hell I might even tape Smackdown next week and watch it saturday morning!
> 
> *Oh yea, that's right... I said tape. I dont PVR, I VCR!!! lol... im so cheap.*



Nothing wrong with that.....It's what i do...


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I thought it was a very good show. It put all of the new guys over very well, the constant messages from Swagger gave him some great heat (it was go away heat but I that was the effect they were going for with him talking about his accomplishments all night). Also, the three knockouts got Big Show over as a main event face again and the Edge/Christian promo was very fun to see. Smackdown's lost a lot of star power so it will be interesting to see where the brand goes from here but I don't think it will hurt the show too much.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Cody Rhodes looked so fucking awesome as a singles competitor. Is it me or did he look alot taller on SD?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw the Edge/Christian segment. Wasn't bad but it wasn't great either. At least it looks like they're positioning Christian as a future title challenger.

Might download the rest of the show because Morrison/Rhodes interests me. Cody has all the tools to be the main heel in SmackDown's mid-card.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought the show as alright, but strange.

Strange because over half of it didn't actually mean anything. Aside from the Punk/Rey kind of stuff, and the Swagger/Show stuff, nothing really meant anythign going forward. Kofi won against Jericho...great, Rhodes won against Morrison...great, Christian and Edge got a promo which didn't really mean anything as they're now on seperate brands. 

Then again, most of what I saw was good stuff. The Jericho/Kofi match was good, the Morrison/Cody match was great, I think Morrison can put on a great match with anybody and Cody looked impressive in this one, the E & C segment was alright, MVPs mic time as good as was the tag match and the end promo was the best part of the show.

I guess next week it will return to normality and we could get some proper angles and feuds going. Not happy with Show as number one contender though, what did he do to get that? Lost the tag titles? I find him a little boring, especially in the ring, so I won't be looking forward to that match.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> Cody Rhodes looked so fucking awesome as a singles competitor. Is it me or did he look alot taller on SD?


It helps not having Orton hovering over him 
I loved his match, thought it was really well done, some great spots, it flowed nicely, and I don't care what people say, when CrossRhodes is sold properly it looks legit. A really good finisher. 
All in all a good show, much better than I'm used to on Monday nights


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

jjapples said:


> It helps not having Orton hovering over him
> I loved his match, thought it was really well done, some great spots, it flowed nicely, and I don't care what people say, when CrossRhodes is sold properly it looks legit. A really good finisher.
> All in all a good show, much better than I'm used to on Monday nights


I don't think CrossRhodes is whined about, it's teh silverspoon DDT


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> I don't think CrossRhodes is whined about, it's teh silverspoon DDT


Nah I've seen a few people, not just perro, whining about if being a shit finisher. I don't see it myself, even when others don't sell it like Morrisson did.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> Excellent show overall. I could have done without the Shad, JTG, and Masters vignettes and the Chavo/Kane interaction was pointless but that sort of thing happens after every draft. The Morrison/Rhodes match was very entertaining and Cody really seems to be coming into his own. The Kofi/Jericho and SES/Rey & MVP matches were also solid and the ending segment was done nicely. Swagger is doing a hell of a job getting over.
> 
> My main gripe with this week's SD! would have to be the Edge and Christian segment. I love that the two got to do a promo together and it was entertaining but wasn't constructed very well. If people don't read the spoilers they'd probably think that Christian is the one turning heel and not Edge for the first few minutes. Nice to see that Xtian appears to FINALLY be making a move into the top of the card.


YEaaaa, and edge talking about how he made the crowd his puppets yell spear spear whenever he wanted was face.....


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

im back babes said:


> YEaaaa, and edge talking about how he made the crowd his puppets yell spear spear whenever he wanted was face.....


Hence why I said for the first few minutes. Obviously Edge established himself as the heel after a while but the first half of their promo made it sound like Christain was jealous and bitter and would be the one turning.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Robert8512 said:


> Wow, very good SmackDown!.
> 
> Cody Rhodes really impressed me, great Moonsault and finisher and defeated Morrison, who seems to be an upper-midcarder. Cody has progressed a lot.
> 
> ...


McIntyre is much worse than Swagger. Swagger at least managed to get serious heat. McIntyre still can't get a reaction and he's extremely boring.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> McIntyre is much worse than Swagger. Swagger at least managed to get serious heat. McIntyre still can't get a reaction and he's extremely boring.


1. i honestly believe it's hard to get a reaction when your theme is like mcintyre. and he does get some heat during parts of the match

2. he isn't boring, infact he has good mic skills. wwe just loves their heels talking like lifeless zombie's. even chris jericho talked with a monotone voice most of his heel run up until he won the whc at EC.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Onmi said:


> And they say that PS Hayes was Racist, He's already using the black talent better than raw!


*I never thought he was racist, because if you are you wouldn't try to compare yourself to another race. Hayes saying he was more of a ***** than henry was him saying he's more black. He just used the wrong word and that's what got him in trouble, hell booker t laughed about it and said he understood what hayes was saying. I'm a black male and just thought he used poor judgement, some of hayes best friends in the business are black. I'll believe orton's racist before i believe hayes is. *


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

So judging by the EC segment I'm guessing the WWE no longer considers the vacant ECW championship as a World title. I sure as hell don't.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They never did to begin with, it was always a midcard title.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I always thought it was a world title till Vinny won it.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> They never did to begin with, it was always a midcard title.


Im just curious as to why you hate jeff hardy so much??


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> Im just curious as to why you hate jeff hardy so much??


i can't speak for pyro but i hate jeff because he can't talk, can't wrestle, calls himself the charismatic enigma when he's anything but charismatic, is an awful spot monkey.

if you're gonna be a spot monkey then be a good one, jeff isn't even good at that


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i can't speak for pyro but i hate jeff because he can't talk, can't wrestle, calls himself the charismatic enigma when he's anything but charismatic, is an awful spot monkey.
> 
> if you're gonna be a spot monkey then be a good one, jeff isn't even good at that


I agree he cant talk for shit but he has a little charisma and he could wrestle a decent match at least IMO .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> Im just curious as to why you hate jeff hardy so much??


What the hell does Jeff Hardy have to do with the post you quoted?

I've gone into that many times. He's the worst mic worker of all time, he's the worst in ring performer of all time, he's a drug addled wreck, he looks like he's never showered, etc.

There's been many people that actually have talent and have never achieved what he has, just because he got popular by throwing himself through tables. It's a shame.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> I agree he cant talk for shit but he has a little charisma and he could wrestle a decent match at least IMO .


the only matches jeff ever has had that was good when he got carried by the opponent.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> They never did to begin with, it was always a midcard title.


All I'm saying is they've labeled it as a world title on many occasions.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"AJ you have such a small head to be so BIG HEADED!fpalm


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

SJFCPEEP said:


> "AJ you have such a small head to be so BIG HEADED!fpalm


"CREATURES OF THE NIIIIIIIGHT! BWAH!"


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

SJFCPEEP said:


> "AJ you have such a small head to be so BIG HEADED!fpalm


The promo got horrible once Jeff got there.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

OK i was just wondering thanx for clearing up the jeff hardy hate. anyway back to this weeks smackdown ....

I really dont understand why the wwe turned back edge to being a heel so quickly. He was starting to really get big pops and he barely had a chance to get comfortable being a face. He has been heel since 2004 and for the past couple of months besides for the stupid spear chants his charachter felt fresh . 

Dont get me wrong. Edge is great as a heel and im sure he will do great in the future its just i dont understand why they turned him so qucikly especialy now that hes starting to get the fans really into him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheik said:


> All I'm saying is they've labeled it as a world title on many occasions.


Lol I remember Dixie Carter referring the belt as a world tittle when she sign Lashley.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheik said:


> All I'm saying is they've labeled it as a world title on many occasions.


They've gone back and forth on what it is, I don't care. It never had legitimate competition, therefore it's not a legitimate world title. The fact that Christian and Edge admitted it on SmackDown! just makes it 100% fact, nobody can deny that it's meaningless now.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Pyro™;8372896 said:


> They never did to begin with, it was always a midcard title.


For goodness sakes, remember the year when Chavo entered the Rumble as the ECW Champion? That was essentially the end of the ECW title being seen as "main-event".


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> For goodness sakes, remember the year when Chavo entered the Rumble as the ECW Champion? That was essentially the end of the ECW title seen as "main-event".


Nope, it ended when Vince won it.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

CM12Punk said:


> Nope, it ended when Vince won it.


Okay, put it this way. The title got buried when Vince won it, and Chavo in the Rumble pissed on the grave.

Not to mention the whole Wrestlemania 24 insanity.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheRealThing said:


> For goodness sakes, remember the year when Chavo entered the Rumble as the ECW Champion? That was essentially the end of the ECW title being seen as "main-event".


I never considered it main event, it came from an Indy promotion. Anything that comes from an Indy promotion or a minor mainstream promotion like TNA, I don't consider it a real world title. The only titles I consider legitimate are the WWE title, the WWE World title, the OLD NWA title before WCW left the NWA, and the WCW title. All others are illegitimate. The only time I could even remotely call it a world title was when RVD won the WWE title and started calling himself the ECW Champion.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh good God...I can tell you why it's never been considered a world title to me...

What Royal Rumble winner ever thought about challenging for the ECW title?? Absolutely none...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

This is why I love the Big Show. This guy has the amazing ability to be entertaining in nearly anything he does, whether that is as a face or a heel.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Big Show for world champ! About bloody time too


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

Kind of off-topic, but any of you guys know what kind of jacket Edge's wearing these days?


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Great show. 

Rhodes looked impressive against Morrison. That moonsault of his is a thing of beauty to watch. Nice match that went back and forth and I can see a lot of good things coming up for Cody. Cross Rhodes is a cool looking finisher went it's sold right. (Bourne sold it perfectly). I'd like to see Rhodes get a shot at the IC title eventually. And I'm hoping Morrison can get a win this Monday. He lost twice this week. 

I marked for the E&C promo, it's too bad the crowd wasn't all that great. But I'd love to see a feud happen and I like that Christian responded with a "yet" when Edge basically said he's never been world champion. SD is the place where that can happen.

I laughed at MVP using Paydirt just a week after Shelton's release. Still, anything's better than the Playmaker. So it's nice he made the change and I liked his promo before the match. Good match and I still think the masked man is Mercury.

Swagger's promo was funny and you could clearly see he was trying not to laugh. He got tons of heat which was good to see. Show as a face is fresh and in just one night the crowd was in his favor. I can see him putting Swagger over.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I wonder if the time is right for Swagger to unveil a new finisher? It seems like trying to gutwrench a 500 lb. man would be a pretty difficult task. Hopefully some sort of brutal submission is on the way.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> I wonder if the time is right for Swagger to unveil a new finisher? It seems like trying to gutwrench a 500 lb. man would be a pretty difficult task. Hopefully some sort of brutal submission is on the way.


It's still possible for him to Gutwrench Show. I'd love to see that. Apart from that, Swagger could get himself a submission hold...let's say: the Ankle Lock?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Gin said:


> It's still possible for him to Gutwrench Show. I'd love to see that. Apart from that, Swagger could get himself a submission hold...let's say: the Ankle Lock?


I would too, but I have a feeling since they're playing up Show's size again that Swagger is going to develop a secondary finisher. Something along the lines of him trying to gutwrench Show a few times without any success and then deciding he has to figure out another way to put the big man down.

I really hope he isn't given the Ankle Lock. The comparisons between Swagger and Angle are already too thick; that would just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> I would too, but I have a feeling since they're playing up Show's size again that Swagger is going to develop a secondary finisher. Something along the lines of him trying to gutwrench Show a few times without any success and then deciding he has to figure out another way to put the big man down.
> 
> I really hope he isn't given the Ankle Lock. The comparisons between Swagger and Angle are already too thick; that would just be the icing on the cake.


I really think he should be given the Figure Four.

Or maybe the Crossface. It's gotta be a submission. He can't be like Undertaker with 3 finishers xD


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Didn't he use the Crossface Chickenwing like a week ago? He should use that on Show.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

Big Show is coming for you n*ig**


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Good show. The heat for Swagger's promo was crazy. lol @ the people who whined and bitched and complained when he won the title. The dude's a star.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

Weren't people making a big deal out of Swagger using the Crossface Chickenwing over the passed few weeks, I could see him choking out Show with it at Over The Limit. The Show says he didn't lose because he passed out and didn't tap and he gets in the match at Fatal 4 Way


----------

